# Media  > Games >  Marvel Heroes

## the_key_24

I might as well help out and even though I dont play MH much, I do know that Invisible Woman has just been released.

Also, people can talk about Marvel Heroes here

----------


## Shadow

I plan to get Invisible Woman after I buy the gs for the new Nightcrawler costume.

Also some codes:
RUNE1
RUNE2
RUNE3

----------


## Baron Samedi

Sue is quite fun to play, nice caster.

Now, we just need Reed and we have the whole set.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I'm still trying to get more day runes to drop... they don't dropppp!

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

With the 1st year anniversary looming just around the corner, Marvel Heroes currently has a BOGO sale on heroes and costumes, excluding Psylocke and her costume. It looks like this is going to be as big of a sale as we're going to get according to Doomsaw on the Marvel Heroes boards, so if anyone is waiting for a bigger sale of sorts, it apparently won't happen.

But we are getting 365 free gifts to celebrate the 1 year anniversary and people will have a week to claim them all starting on June 4th. 

Also there were 5000 free redeemable random hero box codes yesterday, though it looks like many people created multiple emails to milk the system, with those codes barely lasting an hour.

----------


## Nukky

365 free gifts sounds interesting.

It have been a while since I played this, I'm waiting for the achievement system.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I can't wait for all of the updates coming over the summer, the omega system, achievement system, veteran rewards, Stark tech, the first raid, the Bronx zoo area. The game is really getting good with more and more content right around the corner.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I'm still working on getting every character to 60.

I just finished Psylocke and working on Punisher now. 

I can't wait for the update next week. Going to be huge fun.

----------


## Spider-Prime

Silver Surfer is next week! WOOOOOOOOOOO!

I'm saving all of my unique boxes for him. Hopefully, he is fun.

----------


## cable guy

I'm buying Surfer today. One of the only characters that I have pre ordred

----------


## Spider-Prime

Silver Surfer is out in a few hours after the patch comes up in over a hour! Can't wait.

Mr Fantastic and then Star Lord are next to be released and Storm gets her review next week.

----------


## Master Planner

I want Mr Fantastic so bad.I 60 lvled Sue and I try to collect ES to unlock Johny and I already pre-paid for Reed.If only they would release FF Dr Doom team-up,but unfortunately,it would be a Fortune Card reward.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I just laugh at the people spending 100 dollars on a pack they have everything for just for those 2 exclusives, when the FC card comes out, it would be a better idea to just buy 100 dollars worth of cards instead.

considering 95 of them will get you one for sure and you might not even need it and get the other exclusive stuff in it.

But, Mr Fantastic might come out sooner than July 4th, probably not tho, I can see them releasing him on the 4th.

His screenshots make him look awesome and some of his powers will be involving gadgets and other stuff. So that's awesome.

His Ultimate should be the Ultimate Nullifier. That would be awesome.

----------


## THE KZA

Kinda burnt out playing right now I leveled up 8 people to level 60 within the last few weeks. I'll probably play when Storm gets her level 52 live on Friday.

----------


## Spider-Prime

All Heroes are level 60 now! whew! Now for some teasers of Mr Fantastic!

----------


## Spider-Prime

Reed doing Yoga!




His unique items will work like set items where they help with their affixes. Can't wait for him to come out.

----------


## baltiroo

Just started playing the Mac version of this a few days ago and I am really enjoying it so far. Only have Storm and Ms. Marvel so far. Hoping to get Gambit, Dr. Strange, Invisible Woman and Jean before too long. Any characters you particularly like I should check out? I mostly prefer fighting with powers and not so much hand-to-hand. Any tips or suggestions otherwise? Thanks!

----------


## Spider-Prime

I suggest since you like using their power/weapon type skills, Rocket Raccoon, Silver Surfer and Hawkeye. Probably Mr. Fantastic when he comes out too  :Smile:  He looks fun.

Spider-man is pretty fun when you mix his skills with his webbing powers tree, you don't have to make him a melee build, can make him range with webs, which is pretty fun. I have my Spidey a mix of both.

Also, just remembered, Human Torch and Ghost Rider are a lot of fun. I also really enjoyed playing as Psylocke, I love that they made a lot of her skills from the Marvel Capcom games  :Smile:

----------


## baltiroo

Thank you so much for the suggestions! I was interested in those characters as well, just not sure how much I want to invest in the game yet. I am trying to scrounge enough infinity points at the moment to get Scarlet Witch and go from there.

----------


## Spider-Prime

You will probably get addicted like I did  :Frown:  lol

They have always been adding tons of new things to the game every month, even if I stopped playing for a bit, their updates always bring me back. I can't wait for Rogue to come out in September and later on Venom.

----------


## Shadow

They are taking way too long to add Venom

----------


## Spider-Prime

> They are taking way too long to add Venom


I heard is extra costume whne he comes out is Superior Venom  :Smile:

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Free random hero code if you haven't seen it yet. SDCCMH2015  I got Iron Man out of it, not a fan of the character, but it's nice to still have him.

----------


## Spider-Prime

awesome, thanks. Didn't see this code yet.

For me, it will just be a ultimate upgrade, but hey, saves me 200 splinters  :Smile:  Hopefully I get Silver Surfer's, cause he's my new favorite to play as. He's my boss killer, his ultimate is so powerful with electromagnetic Flux, that it will destroy cosmic bosses solo without problem till they are done, takes about 20 secs lol

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Whew. Finally got my Deadpool to 60 cosmic. Not sure if I'll cosmic prestige anyone else after that.

----------


## Shadow

> I heard is extra costume whne he comes out is Superior Venom


That will make me toss the game back on the trash pile of games I don't play. One "Superior" is too many as it is.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> That will make me toss the game back on the trash pile of games I don't play. *One "Superior" is too many as it is.*


I agree, but one completely optional costume isn't enough to make me stop playing an awesome game like this one.

----------


## THE KZA

I want to play as X-23 already or wait til Thor's level 52 review. 

I got lazy playing lately but login daily for the rewards.

----------


## GallowGlass

> I want to play as X-23 already or wait til Thor's level 52 review. 
> 
> I got lazy playing lately but login daily for the rewards.


Is x-23 planned?

----------


## lilyinblue

> Is x-23 planned?


There is a deal expiring tomorrow (10/17) that if you order the current advance pack, you get X-23 for free.
https://store.marvelheroes.com/wssto.../advance-packs

----------


## GallowGlass

> There is a deal expiring tomorrow (10/17) that if you order the current advance pack, you get X-23 for free.
> https://store.marvelheroes.com/wssto.../advance-packs


Oh...that's pretty cool. Kitty Pryde too? Nice.

----------


## Shadow

Yeah.... after the stunt they pulled having Sam not be the default Nova and Venom getting even FURTHER pushed back, I'm definitely never touching this game again.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Yeah.... after the stunt they pulled having Sam not be the default Nova and Venom getting even FURTHER pushed back, I'm definitely never touching this game again.


I love that they listened to the fans and had Richard Rider be the default Nova. There was definitely more support for old-school Richard Rider.

As for Venom, delays happen. Would you rather they release it now and have it be half-assed?

*still waiting for X-23 to be released, but patiently*

----------


## Spider-Prime

Sam Nova sucks! Glad he isn't default, we see less of him now.

I noticed lots of people didn't use Sam costume when he came out.

----------


## Captain M

Hoping the last unannounced playable hero for the advanced pack is Wasp. Chances are high.

----------


## Master Planner

It was great that Rider is the default Nova.Today they released his classic look too.Let's face it,Richard Rider is Nova.Sam Alexander is better as enhanced,because his history isn't old enough to fuel creation of alternate costumes,which is a great revenue for Gaz.


No,my hype train is high for Magneto.He is the only villain that i care to buy.But i'm worried about Thor's review.The first testing had many negative reviews.

----------


## Captain M

> It was great that Rider is the default Nova.Today they released his classic look too.Let's face it,Richard Rider is Nova.Sam Alexander is better as enhanced,because his history isn't old enough to fuel creation of alternate costumes,which is a great revenue for Gaz.
> 
> 
> No,my hype train is high for Magneto.He is the only villain that i care to buy.But i'm worried about Thor's review.The first testing had many negative reviews.


Second testing was much better though. I'm happy with his review.

----------


## Nyssane

> Hoping the last unannounced playable hero for the advanced pack is Wasp. Chances are high.


I'd play the game if Wasp was playable.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

My gaming computer died a month ago, I'm jonesing badly to play the game again. Haven't played since the week before Nova's debut and I'm really jonesing to play Juggernaut who I had been waiting all year for and saving up gear and boosts just to prestige him to red. 

Between waiting to see if there are any decent Black Friday deals on gaming equipment and having to complete a course for work by the end of November, it probably won't be until December before I resume playing this great game.

----------


## Captain M

Magneto will be released before December.

X-23 is likely early December.

Savage Land Rogue costume is coming soon.

Shirtless Gambit might not be coming at all. (shame)

----------


## Spider-Prime

> My gaming computer died a month ago, I'm jonesing badly to play the game again. Haven't played since the week before Nova's debut and I'm really jonesing to play Juggernaut who I had been waiting all year for and saving up gear and boosts just to prestige him to red. 
> 
> Between waiting to see if there are any decent Black Friday deals on gaming equipment and having to complete a course for work by the end of November, it probably won't be until December before I resume playing this great game.


I feel your pain, my computer that lasted me for over 7 years is starting to be too outdated and I need to upgrade. I've been looking at CyberpowerPC computers, not bad prices on the stuff that is for sale. Unless, you know for sure you want certain parts.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> I'd play the game if Wasp was playable.


She's a Team-Up hero now, at least.




> Magneto will be released before December.
> 
> X-23 is likely early December.
> 
> Savage Land Rogue costume is coming soon.
> 
> Shirtless Gambit might not be coming at all. (shame)


Noooooooooo I need Shirtless Gambit...! We were thinking maybe he'd be a Valentine's Day present, hehehe...

Savage Land Rogue has my interest.

I wonder if they'll release X-23 on Dec. 23...

----------


## Captain M

Hell yeah! Me and my group beat Red Raid Surtur!

----------


## Spider-Prime

Nice, I haven't tried the red raid yet, how much harder would you say it is compared to green?

----------


## Captain M

> Nice, I haven't tried the red raid yet, how much harder would you say it is compared to green?


My group and I clear the whole green raid in 25 minutes and it took us 3 days just to defeat slag. So it's much much much harder.

Only a handful of groupa have managed to beat red raids so far.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I like to work on my items before stepping into the harder stuff. I almost have enough eyes of demonfire to fully make all my items into level 66 and enough hearts to make my first slot into level 69.

I take it having a lot of omega points is a must too? I've been slower than most people with those, too many damn games to play lol, but I'm nearing 2500 points with those.

----------


## Captain M

> I like to work on my items before stepping into the harder stuff. I almost have enough eyes of demonfire to fully make all my items into level 66 and enough hearts to make my first slot into level 69.
> 
> I take it having a lot of omega points is a must too? I've been slower than most people with those, too many damn games to play lol, but I'm nearing 2500 points with those.


At least 4k omega points are pretty much "must". Also at least level 12 ultimate for sure.

Also roughly 15 heroes are viable for red raids so there is that...

I mean you COULD use hawkeye in a team full of Psylocke,Juggernaut,Wolverine,Dr.Strange but that's not fair for the rest of the team. If you want more info about red raid I'm happy to help.

----------


## Captain M

Got my second level 69 upgrade yesterday. Now my slot 1 and 4 are level 69 while rest are level 66. So that's good.

Need some new stuff to do though... I want achivements..

----------


## Spider-Prime

Same, can't wait for achievements to come out with their rewards.

My Spidey and Silver Surfer are my two characters with fully loaded gear and ultimates at level 20, I'm waiting for Venom to see what he is like, but my next fully loaded character might be juggernaut... unless they nerf him!... so damn powerful.

My Spider-man doesn't have any problems with any modes till red raids apparently, so I will keep farming! Green Raids are easy for my two mains. It's just the other players that normally weigh us down  :Smile:

----------


## Captain M

Speaking of Green Raids, after doing it hundreds of time I swear red terminals are more of a challenge than green raids.
Anyways...

Can't wait for Thor's 52 review. Want to buy him a legendary next.

Every since I got every hero to raid ready including Juggernaut I'm just lost. Prestiged many times but need something else to spice things up. Achivements would be great to be honest. I myself find upcaming patrol zone a completely waste of resources when they could have just made the game better overall. 

Gazillon needs to stop adding new things (except achivements :P ) and start focusing on fixing stuff and giving the game some qol updates.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Speaking of Green Raids, after doing it hundreds of time I swear red terminals are more of a challenge than green raids.


Does that mean I can solo green raids? Because I can solo red terms, haha.

----------


## GallowGlass

How do you do raids anyway? Do you have to be levelled to a certain point or..?

----------


## Spider-Prime

> How do you do raids anyway? Do you have to be levelled to a certain point or..?


It's for level 60s. You need at least all level 60 gear, most people want legendary fully leveled and blessings, but I've played with people who didn't have any and they were just fine. 

Raids have certain new ways to beating bosses that you have to learn the layout for them. The first 2 bosses in the raid require you to do a lot of going back and forth cause they weaken the party and you must find the buffs to attack them with.

Next raid boss requires you to make sure nobody dies that are in cages while a team fights the boss, the better the people are saving the asgardians in the cages, the easier it is to beat. It's stuff like that. 

Most people explain it when people join. Beating them isn't hard, you just need to be organized to beat them.

----------


## Captain M

Some Achivement Spoilers:

----------


## Captain M

*Colossus Achivements:*

----------


## Captain M

X-23 In Avengers Hangar

----------


## Starleafgirl

Awesome, thanks for the spoilers.  :Smile: 




> X-23 In Avengers Hangar


Where is this in the game? I don't recognize it...

----------


## Spider-Prime

It's the next hub for the game, it isn't out yet.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> It's the next hub for the game, it isn't out yet.


Oh, good!

That's good to know, hah. Thanks.

;D

----------


## Captain M

Wiccan has been approved by Marvel. Woot! He is coming soon!

----------


## Master Planner

I am so ready for master of Magnetism.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Wiccan has been approved by Marvel. Woot! He is coming soon!


Nice! Just adding a source for this:

https://forums.marvelheroes.com/disc...an-spoilers/p1

----------


## Captain M

Magneto should be in test center in a few days. So exciting!

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Folks on the forums are saying Buck is due in January! I hope they're right. Been hoping, and waiting, for him since the game released...

----------


## Master Planner

> Folks on the forums are saying Buck is due in January! I hope they're right. Been hoping, and waiting, for him since the game released...



Also his voice actor will be David Hayter.Bucky with Solid Snake's voice...That's too much badassery to be handled.

----------


## Séb

> Also his voice actor will be David Hayter.Bucky with Solid Snake's voice...That's too much badassery to be handled.


Badass indeed! Look forward to Bucky and all the new characters.

----------


## Starleafgirl

Savage Land Rogue and Earth X Thor are both here now.  :Embarrassment: 





I have to say... Savage Land Rogue doesn't look as good as I had imagined/hoped, but Earth X Thor is still good! I guess the only question now is whether to buy it or wait for the new female Thor costume (which I hear is also coming eventually... could just be a rumor).

Meh, they might have G sales on Black Friday; if so, I'll do some costume shopping then. ;D

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Out of curiousity who do you guys main? Mine's Widow...

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Out of curiousity who do you guys main? Mine's Widow...


Storm all the way, baby!

Though Black Widow is one of my second-highest heroes, as well.

----------


## Captain M

Psylocke and Ghost Rider.

I'm a somehow elitist raider so I have to main the best of the bests.

----------


## Master Planner

Mr Fantastic has my best items and blessings.The power of science baby!!!

----------


## Spider-Prime

Spider-man, Silver Surfer and Juggernaut are my utmost mains with my best items.

I can't wait to see how Magneto is and Venom and then Dr. Doom! I love my villains, I'm hoping they put tons more villains playable, I want a playable Carnage as well.

----------


## Captain M

> Spider-man, Silver Surfer and Juggernaut are my utmost mains with my best items.
> 
> I can't wait to see how Magneto is and Venom and then Dr. Doom! I love my villains, I'm hoping they put tons more villains playable, I want a playable Carnage as well.


I guarantee you Super Skrull will be a surprise release with Chapter 10. (Chapter 10 is all about Skrulls)

----------


## Bl00dwerK

I tried to main Rogue when she came out but it didn't stick. She's good, but I can't past the way Widow plays. I _really_ hope Winter Soldier is good because I aim to main him regardless...

----------


## Beast

> Out of curiousity who do you guys main? Mine's Widow...


Rocket Raccoon. He's just an outright DPS Beast. 

If you like Widow and have high hopes for Winter Soldier, I say try him.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> If you like Widow and have high hopes for Winter Soldier, I say try him.


Oh, I am. I'll be getting his pre-sale hero pack, or whatever it's called. Gotta have the stash tab...

----------


## Captain M

> Rocket Raccoon. He's just an outright DPS Beast.



You're.... Kidding right?

----------


## simbob4000

> Savage Land Rogue and Earth X Thor are both here now. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say... Savage Land Rogue doesn't look as good as I had imagined/hoped, but Earth X Thor is still good! I guess the only question now is whether to buy it or wait for the new female Thor costume (which I hear is also coming eventually... could just be a rumor).
> 
> Meh, they might have G sales on Black Friday; if so, I'll do some costume shopping then. ;D


The new character models looks so much better than they did had the beginning. Have they went back and improved the old models, or do those still look the same?

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> You're.... Kidding right?


It's probably the pet build, which I hear is awesome...

----------


## Starleafgirl

> The new character models looks so much better than they did had the beginning. Have they went back and improved the old models, or do those still look the same?


They sometimes go back and retouch the old ones. Not often enough for enough of the different costumes, in my opinion, but here's hoping they'll just continue to improve them.

----------


## Captain M

> It's probably the pet build, which I hear is awesome...


Better than the gunner build, far from awesome.

My rocket is red raid ready. I mean COULD HAVE BEEN if he had enough damage, sadly he doesn't. I kinda geared him for nothing :P

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Better than the gunner build, far from awesome.
> 
> My rocket is red raid ready. I mean COULD HAVE BEEN if he had enough damage, sadly he doesn't. I kinda geared him for nothing :P


I have yet to be able to get in a raid...

----------


## Spider-Prime

> I have yet to be able to get in a raid...


just wait for people to be looking for more people for raids and ask to join.

But, remember to be sure to have /LFG chat going, or you can even start your own and ask people to join, it's what I do, for some reason, some people hate making a group for it and some people are even afraid to ask cause how uptight people are about stuff.

But, I've done green raids with people who weren't fully decked out in good items and legendarys or blessings before, it's quite easy to do if the group is smart.

----------


## Captain M

Need my wallet.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Need my wallet.


I NEED Shirtless Gambit.

Like, now.

Lol.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> just wait for people to be looking for more people for raids and ask to join.
> 
> But, remember to be sure to have /LFG chat going, or you can even start your own and ask people to join, it's what I do, for some reason, some people hate making a group for it and some people are even afraid to ask cause how uptight people are about stuff.
> 
> But, I've done green raids with people who weren't fully decked out in good items and legendarys or blessings before, it's quite easy to do if the group is smart.


Thanks for the advice. I haven't been playing lately, the past month or so, 'cause I'm waiting for Winter Soldier. I might try raiding this weekend...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Everyone be sure and login Saturaday for your free Remote-Controlled Blackbird pet...

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Dang, my new computer probably isn't going to get here until next week, a shame to miss out on such a cool freebie.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Dang, my new computer probably isn't going to get here until next week, a shame to miss out on such a cool freebie.


Don't have a computer near you that can just log in, don't have to play the game, I had to log in before on a computer that couldn't even run the game without crashing, but it would load the login screen when the settings were all on low, so once I put in my login info and submit it, I got the log in items still.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Need my wallet.


I bought two ten-packs of cards and got the Gambit costume and a Bamf pet. I stopped right there...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Dang, my new computer probably isn't going to get here until next week, a shame to miss out on such a cool freebie.


You could always have a friend, who you really trust, to log-in for you and get it. I do that for my son when there's something cool and he's not been playing...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Been leveling pets and trying to get Batroc's boots this week. Bucky's pet is ready, with some sweet affixes, but still no boots...  :Frown:

----------


## simbob4000

Wasn't there some talk of this coming to consoles back before it ever came out? Has there been anything more with that?

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Wasn't there some talk of this coming to consoles back before it ever came out? Has there been anything more with that?


I heard something about it, but haven't seen anything on the forums lately. Maybe check there?

----------


## Starleafgirl

> I bought two ten-packs of cards and got the Gambit costume and a Bamf pet. I stopped right there...


Fantastic luck!  :Smile: 

The X-23 Preorder offer for her Hero Pack is up for orders, I went ahead and bought it without really reading much about it, but it does at least include two costumes.

Full info here:
https://store.marvelheroes.com/wssto...hero-pack.html

----------


## Bl00dwerK

It should have her STASH tab and, like, a boost or something? I know I'm buying Bucky's when it's available...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Got Kirigi's sword yesterday, but still no Batroc boots...

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Wasn't there some talk of this coming to consoles back before it ever came out? Has there been anything more with that?


yah the talk back then that it wasn't coming to consoles. But with console companies changing how their services work with licenses and fees, you never know, gazillion might change their mind.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Got a Lizard's Serum yesterday and wasn't even trying. Still no Batroc boots...

----------


## Spider-Prime

X23 is pretty awesome, enjoying playing her than I did as Wolverine. She has tons of acrobatic moves and flying kicks, love it.

----------


## Pizzaman

That new Spidey costume is awesome. Finally got a modern Spider-Man costume without Drake Bell's annoying, whiney voice on it.

----------


## Spider-Prime

Less Drake Bell on Spidey is always a good thing  :Smile: 

Hopefully more and more Spidey costumes will be CDB doing his voice instead of Drake Bell. I think Gazillion knows Spidey fans want this. 

If Drake Bell wants to do a Spidey voice, he could do Spider-Ham :P

----------


## Pizzaman

Just bought X-23 and the new Amazing Spidey costume. Feeling pretty good right now.

----------


## Spider-Prime

I had a 15 dollar coupon for Toys R us, it works with gift cards, just have to spend 50 dollars, so I got a 50 dollar Steam card for 35 dollars, got the future foundation 72 card pack and I'm happy, I got the white iron man costume, dr doom team up and FF Black Spidey costume and tons of boosts to last me a long time lol.

glad I didn't buy the mac pack now for 99 dollars. I saved a lot of money!

----------


## Iron Fist

if you log in today they give you 200 splinters. idk what else theyre doing for 12 days of xmas.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> if you log in today they give you 200 splinters. idk what else theyre doing for 12 days of xmas.


https://marvelheroes.com/news/news-a...er-festivities

Be sure to check back at that link every day for all the latest 12 Days news/giveaways/etc.!

----------


## Spider-Prime

> if you log in today they give you 200 splinters. idk what else theyre doing for 12 days of xmas.



Have you logged in the last week or so? I think that's just the retro splinters they gave out to veteran players cause they changed how the starter heroes are and got rid of the 200 green goblin/200 dr doom splinters for beating them.

But good news, Venom is tomorrow for sure.

----------


## Iron Fist

> Have you logged in the last week or so? I think that's just the retro splinters they gave out to veteran players cause they changed how the starter heroes are and got rid of the 200 green goblin/200 dr doom splinters for beating them.
> 
> But good news, Venom is tomorrow for sure.


Yeah, I haven't played in a while. Explains the new splinters I guess.

Today we got Groot! =D Now I just have to find a way to make him movie Groot, cuz the current costume is No.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Yeah, I haven't played in a while. Explains the new splinters I guess.
> 
> Today we got Groot! =D Now I just have to find a way to make him movie Groot, cuz the current costume is No.


Sorry, I don't think he's going to be Movie Groot, even though that'd be the best Christmas Tree ever!

You see, the way to get Movie Groot normally is to pair him up with Movie Rocket Raccoon. However, I've tried this today and it didn't work.

----------


## Spider-Prime

Free Random Hero Token today only! just log in. I got Dr. Strange.

----------


## Iron Fist

> Free Random Hero Token today only! just log in. I got Dr. Strange.


I got Squirrel Girl =/ 

I was praying for Doctor Strange, Iron Man or Magneto.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

I got Black Panther as my free hero. Was hoping for a Juggernaut token. 

And got a Hulkbuster Ironman costume yesterday for the free costume, which makes for a pretty good Festivus Miracle.

----------


## Lindsey

My free hero was Squirrel Girl and my costume was Avengers Captain America costume. I was really hoping to get Magneto but all and all I was happy.

----------


## Havok83

I got Cable....a hero I already own  :Frown:

----------


## Iron Fist

> I got Cable....a hero I already own


I wish they'd bring out Cable's New Mutants costume, then I'd play the hell out of him.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> I wish they'd bring out Cable's New Mutants costume, then I'd play the hell out of him.


I would love to see his Cable and X-Force costume, but because of that big-ass arm we probably won't ever get it. I'm also waiting for his review to level him...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

This was posted earlier today...

----------


## Starleafgirl

Sorry I didn't say anything sooner, but there's still time.  :Wink:

----------


## Bl00dwerK

The Winter Soldier Hero Pack is available. Shouldn't be more than a week or so now. I'm on vacation after starting a week from Friday so it should time out perfectly...

----------


## Havok83

> Sorry I didn't say anything sooner, but there's still time.


I got Nova from that. Seems cool and I didnt have him. My only issue is I am not a fan of his costumes

----------


## Starleafgirl

Don’t forget to login on Saturday to get a very special Mini-Cow pet!

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Bucky's on Test Center and he's pretty awesome...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Bucky's on Test Center and he's pretty awesome...


Scratch that. He needs alot of work...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Team-Up Advance Pack 2 is available. SUNSPOT!!

----------


## Spider-Prime

Spider-Gwen, Carnage and Agent Venom! YAHHHHHHHHHH! More Spidey characters the better! I can't wait. I love that it comes with the costume too for Spider-Gwen.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Have you been keeping up with the Team-Up revamp?

----------


## Spider-Prime

yup, can't wait for that to come out also. Then next month is achievements. A lot of fun stuff is coming out for the game.

----------


## Captain M

> yup, can't wait for that to come out also.* Then next month is achievements.* A lot of fun stuff is coming out for the game.


Yeah.... I wouldnt get my fingers crossed for that.

----------


## Spider-Prime

> Yeah.... I wouldnt get my fingers crossed for that.


They said that March 1st is the release date for it and that's at the latest. so Hopefully they hold their word to that.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Can't wait for the achievements, too bad it's taken so long for them to get it up and running. Can't say I'll have any desire to revisit some heroes and get achievements for them. I'm looking at you Mr. Fantastic!

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Can't say I'll have any desire to revisit some heroes and get achievements for them. I'm looking at you Mr. Fantastic!


Tell me about it. There's no way I'm gonna do some of the stuff I've already done just for an achievement. Watch them give rewards for doing them, though...

----------


## Master Planner

> Can't wait for the achievements, too bad it's taken so long for them to get it up and running. Can't say I'll have any desire to revisit some heroes and get achievements for them. I'm looking at you Mr. Fantastic!


Me and you both.Mr Fantastic will have my attention in my achievements quests.

----------


## Captain M

> They said that March 1st is the release date for it and that's at the latest. so Hopefully they hold their word to that.


Well they also said June(Anniversary), July, end of Summer and with Magneto.

So no I don't believe it is coming March 1st

----------


## Bl00dwerK

TheDink is working on a new Gambit costume...

----------


## Captain M

I really want Wasp in this game ASAP.

----------


## Sardorim

Careful.

Don't use their official forums. Mod abuse is rampant and those that pay a ton of $$ are treated like Kings/Queens above other users and the Rules and if you point this out or provide evidence of it? You will be silenced unless you offer more $$. And I mean a lot of $$ if you want the power to get past Mod abuse. It's extortion and blackmail for sure.

If a Mod blacklists you from the Forum you lose the ability to use Support.

Yet they will still accept your money without ever telling you that you can no longer user Support for refunds, compromised account, or the such.

It's no secret that Gaz forum bans very quickly if you aren't a Yesman to them. However, they said that Forum and Game were separate and they wouldn't affect the other. A blatant lie that they don't ever inform you about while still taking your money. This isn't good for Marvel's image at all on top of the many empty promises for "More Content" that Gaz never fulfills.

This game had so much promise to showcase Marvel's many Heroes/Characters yet Gaz with their lies, empty promises, and abuses of power have polluted the game's image and they're now nothing more than going for cash grabs, while not giving real content, and silencing any opinions or the such that they don't like with how they had out unjust bans like candy.

They're a worse and far more shameless crew of cash grabbers than even those facebook games.

I supported this game at launch and spent a fair bit of $$ on this game but even I was not immune when I brought attention to how badly the forums were deteriorating. Gaz used to care about integrity, accountability, and working with fans yet $$ changed them and that's all they care about now. So if you aren't a Yesman that isn't paying them a high amount of $$ you're out of luck and run the risk of being blacklisted if you even dare to share proof of this or state an opinion they don't think is "Productive" which is basically any form of criticism.

It's too late to get my $$ back from these liars but it doesn't have to be for you. I don't recommend this game to anyone unless their policies DRASTICALLY change.

My review in case some here don't think I legitly played this game a great deal.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...mmended/226320 - Review

I'm not even angry, I'm simply saddened that greed ruined a possibly great game that had so much potential.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Careful.
> 
> Don't use their official forums. Mod abuse is rampant and those that pay a ton of $$ are treated like Kings/Queens above other users and the Rules and if you point this out or provide evidence of it? You will be silenced unless you offer more $$. And I mean a lot of $$ if you want the power to get past Mod abuse. It's extortion and blackmail for sure.
> 
> If a Mod blacklists you from the Forum you lose the ability to use Support.
> 
> Yet they will still accept your money without ever telling you that you can no longer user Support for refunds, compromised account, or the such.
> 
> It's no secret that Gaz forum bans very quickly if you aren't a Yesman to them. However, they said that Forum and Game were separate and they wouldn't affect the other. A blatant lie that they don't ever inform you about while still taking your money. This isn't good for Marvel's image at all on top of the many empty promises for "More Content" that Gaz never fulfills.
> ...


I'm kind of wondering what you did/said to provoke such a response. Not that you're necessarily to blame... there can be douchebag Mods on other games' forums, as I've seen, though not this one.

I've had nothing but a positive experience on their official forums and noticed that Gaz listens to players when they want something changed.

Just a couple of examples:

Sam Alexander was going to be the default Nova costume, but the positive fan response for the Richard Rider costume led that to being the default Nova costume instead, with the Sam Alexander costume able to be purchase at a low price (normally, enhanced costumes with new voice work cost extra), so that Gaz ultimately ate the cost on the additional voicework necessary.

Then there's the recent addition of Limited Edition costumes.

These are costumes that have only one thing different about them (maskless, for instance) for a ridiculous price (more than ten dollars, just for no mask, lol). The catch was that there's only a limited number of them available (1500, 2000, 2500 were the proposed numbers for the initial three costumes).

Gaz listened to player feedback and changed them to Variant Costumes, standardizing the price for all three of them and no longer making them limited to less than 2500. This is much better because if it was less than 2500 costumes total, they would've sold out very quickly before many players even had a chance to purchase them.

Now anyone who _wants_ to pay more than ten dollars for a minor variation to a costume + a custom emote can do so, while the rest of us just ignore it.

----------


## Sardorim

All I did was provide evidence of a Mod abusing his powers and in the past I made a few inquiries to staff, whom used to welcome players approaching them as I had spoke with them before on a number occasions, about why a known abusive forum user, who intentionally derailed many topics and flame/trolled other user and abused the voting system, was never punished despite many reports sent in by many users such as myself that were tired of his hateful and disrespectful posting meant to hurt other users. Yet those that tried to get him to cease or actually pointed out his behavior the staff punished them instead. 

Digging around and the user had made clear of how much he spent in the game in the past (I spent $250+, he spent FAR more than me) which started making me suspicious. Most of those that were "Punished" for standing up to him, because no matter the amount of Reports to the staff did ANYTHING about the user, were f2p players or those like me who invested far less than he did. Heck, I was one of the larger contributing players that ALWAYS stated my opinion even if I knew it may be unpopular because I believe in being true to my fellow players and not lying, bribing, or making silly posts to amass Likes, Awesomes, or LoL's.

The first time I contacted a staffer about it I was punished and after more inquiries the Mod abused their power by not only making some of my Private Messages public, at least the ones they wanted, but they also made it a permanent mark upon my account. This was a clear intimidation tactic to try and silence me, especially since there was no expiration date on it. A Permanent mark on my account for being frustrated at the Mod refusing to do their job and ignoring evidence brought forth. When I brought this to the attention of Mods, after Support was as useless as ever, I was banned.

When you're banned you cannot log in to your account. I couldn't defend myself against the Mods accusations of me nor can I contact support because, despite Gaz saying otherwise, being banned on the forum means you lose access to Support - even in-game support. Yet they will still accept money from you without ever telling you about that HUGE tidbit.

I was also one of the those that supported the very first Team-Up pack, putting faith in Gaz over a new concept that became an over glorified and expensive passive boost.

Sam was due to severe fan backlash and let me tell you, plenty of users were punished over that until Gaz finally caved. Course the Users banned, because Gaz refuses to moderate and instead instant bans for every little thing even minor cases, remained banned.


Ever hear that saying? A Lover scorned?  Well I wasn't in love with the game but I dedicated a lot of time and money to the game and Gaz used quite a few of my suggestions to improve the game while never crediting me which I didn't expect when I made those suggestions. My repayment? Treated by trash because the Mods are on the whole "Us vs Them" mentality and they protected a corrupt Mod and safeguard their high paying Players who're above other Users and even the Rules.

It's no secret that the Forums are very closed as lots of posts/topics that aren't the "Yesman" or "So Excited" topics tend to be removed rather quickly as Gaz HATES criticism nowadays. And the users that make them? Punishments are dished out until they either leave, get scared into silence, or are ultimately banned for not conforming.

----------


## Spider-Prime

Who are you talking about, tho?

----------


## Starleafgirl

> It's no secret that the Forums are very closed as lots of posts/topics that aren't the "Yesman" or "So Excited" topics tend to be removed rather quickly as Gaz HATES criticism nowadays. And the users that make them? Punishments are dished out until they either leave, get scared into silence, or are ultimately banned for not conforming.


Huh, well, you seem to have a lot of evidence, and I can't argue with your experiences, so I guess the forums just suck now for anyone who isn't "so excited." XD I wouldn't know just 'cos I tend to support everything they do anyway, lol. I would've spoken out against the Limited Edition costumes like many others did, but I wasn't even aware of the original concept till I looked back at past threads.

Let's just say that if the Mod abuse you've described and the idea of Limited Edition costumes are indicators of where Gaz is heading, I won't spend much time on the forums and possibly not even in the game from now on. I'll have to see if I encounter any Mod abuse myself.

----------


## Captain M

> Huh, well, you seem to have a lot of evidence, and I can't argue with your experiences, so I guess the forums just suck now for anyone who isn't "so excited." XD I wouldn't know just 'cos I tend to support everything they do anyway, lol. I would've spoken out against the Limited Edition costumes like many others did, but I wasn't even aware of the original concept till I looked back at past threads.
> 
> Let's just say that if the Mod abuse you've described and the idea of Limited Edition costumes are indicators of where Gaz is heading, I won't spend much time on the forums and possibly not even in the game from now on. I'll have to see if I encounter any Mod abuse myself.


I dont know...

I flat out called Gaz liars many times and didn't evne get a warning. Maybe it's because I was right..

----------


## Sardorim

> Who are you talking about, tho?


Unlike the Mods there, I have integrity. I kept our conversations private, the Mod in question didn't after they refused to address the evidence I brought forth.

Calling out names specifically isn't right. Unlike the Mod(s) there I don't believe in using the public scene to bully others into silence with mismatched quotes to tell a different story.

So I will PM you the Mods name and the Mod who ultimately protected their fellow power abusing Mod buddy.




> I dont know...
> 
> I flat out called Gaz liars many times and didn't evne get a warning. Maybe it's because I was right..


How many of those posts of yours are still around? The Mods, when they're active, do "Clean-up sweeps" quite often.

Make a topic name that they don't "appreciate" and it will be "moved" to where no one will see it or "deleted" without notification and if you press for comment you will either get silence or "punishment". Heck, more often than not the Mod doesn't even post in a topic that they moved to explain why it was moved.

Notice that topics that are "Appreciative" of the game never get moved even when they're off-topic or would better fit elsewhere.




> Huh, well, you seem to have a lot of evidence, and I can't argue with your experiences, so I guess the forums just suck now for anyone who isn't "so excited." XD I wouldn't know just 'cos I tend to support everything they do anyway, lol. I would've spoken out against the Limited Edition costumes like many others did, but I wasn't even aware of the original concept till I looked back at past threads.
> 
> Let's just say that if the Mod abuse you've described and the idea of Limited Edition costumes are indicators of where Gaz is heading, I won't spend much time on the forums and possibly not even in the game from now on. I'll have to see if I encounter any Mod abuse myself.


The Holiday stuff that was pretty recent is a clear indicator on the path they're taking.

Their "presents"/"Holiday gifts" were tied completely to the store, for real money, and only had a chance to give you certain things. That's a stark contrast to the year before where they never did such things and assured fans that they would never become corrupted by greed. How quickly that changed when they no longer needed fan goodwill anymore and how easily people open their wallets now.

No surprise that after making that topic on Steam that the first things those against the Review shouted was "troll" and admitting to not reading the Review at all with the comments they posted. All in a clear attempt to try and ignore the real problems affecting the game and the way the Dev's are handling the game and instead attack me personally for not loving the game. Heck, they didn't even look at my profile to see that I invested 600+ hours into the game, played the game before the Rebranding, and have many 60s.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

The LE costume thing didn't go over so well and was changed. I didn't mind paying for the costumes, I just didn't like the idea of not being able to get one because of numbering...

----------


## Captain M

Hank Pym will be the Ant-Man when he is released. Wooooooooot!!!

----------


## Shadow

Heh.... looks like I jumped ship at the right point. Only hopped on once to grab a mystery box and costume box hoping by chance I get Sam but no.....

Still mad about that and how long Venom took.
I never once regretted leaving.

----------


## Starter Set

> Hank Pym will be the Ant-Man when he is released. Wooooooooot!!!


Too bad, i was going to buy it if it was Scott.

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

Big 10 Event is returning tomorrow. Guess I know what I'm doing for the following week.

----------


## Sasuke Uchiha

i just went back to this game a week ago its positively 1000% times better than launch, and the current event they have going on makes it even better with all the rewards and giveaways.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Defeated Madame Hydra. Odin blesssed me. Seven Uniques, no Kiss of the Viper. Sadness...  :Frown:

----------


## Starleafgirl

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hea...l-games-790149

Look what's coming!

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Ultron looksl like something that got left of the Transformers art room floor...

----------


## Sardorim

So that's what they teased on the MAA forums.

We all figured it would be AoU or DD related.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Black Widow's update is very nice...

----------


## Nemesis Enforcer

It's a shame that with the team concentrating on the Age of Ultron content that it meant that Howard the Duck could not be released in time for April 1st this year. I do hope that he's far along enough that we won't have to wait until April 1st 2016 for his release. I look forward to prestiging him to cosmic when we eventually see him.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> It's a shame that with the team concentrating on the Age of Ultron content that it meant that Howard the Duck could not be released in time for April 1st this year. I do hope that he's far along enough that we won't have to wait until April 1st 2016 for his release. I look forward to prestiging him to cosmic when we eventually see him.


I'm fine with waiting till April 1st 2016 for Howard the Duck.

What I really want to see is Jubilee released for the 4th of July.

----------


## Sardorim

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...scn=1430516930

My review, as you can see.

Get this, I was banned from the main forums nearly a half a year, or a bit more, for exposing corruption and favortism towards "rule breaking high spenders" yet they didn't touch my steam related account at that time. Yet after my review was posted they had me "banned from the community" that I didn't even participate in on steam for "trolling" because I shared my review with the community which I soon left as I couldn't be bothered with the zealots that cannot accept criticism. Didn't even know they did as such, as Steam gives no notification, and only found out by misclicking into it while on steam.

It seems Gaz is stepping up their attempts to censor anyone that doesn't toe the line, huh? I bet if they could have my review taken down about the game they would, same goes for any negative review as Gaz has only gotten more and more militant. 

Greed and corruption has really gotten to them.

Their current achievement release is also a bust. For all the promises they gave most of the achievements are uninspired (Quantity vs Quality), Scarlet Witch after her changes is now stupid broken (Gaz has a history of not testing things thoroughly as they rush incomplete things out the door), and the reward for 99% of the Achievements? An RNG Box that may yield a unique... But if you have no boosts on it wont. 

Than yet another currency grind was added in as well, it seems.

Tell me, is this the type of company that deserves your hard earned money?

----------


## Bl00dwerK

The new achievements are pretty nice, for the most part. Some are way too easy, especially the hero-specific ones, but I'm satisfied with it. I was chasing a few for Bucky and Black Widow yesterday...

----------


## Starleafgirl

> The new achievements are pretty nice, for the most part. Some are way too easy, especially the hero-specific ones, but I'm satisfied with it. I was chasing a few for Bucky and Black Widow yesterday...


Hah, yeah, I like having a lot of stuff to earn.

Black Widow is more fun now -- I love how they finally let you use her swords in her Fear Itself costume.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Black Widow is more fun now -- I love how they finally let you use her swords in her Fear Itself costume.


Yeah, seen a few more of that costume than I did before the update. I'm still using the Thunderbolts costume and the same build I was, just with a much smaller TTK. Deadly Blade is an absolute *BEAST* at 50...

----------


## Havok83

Ive been using my Thor character since there's the 50% XP bonus. He's quite fun. Its too bad Scarlet Witch doesnt have that as well

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Had a couple days off, due to maxing on Influence and Commendations, but it's back to the ol' grind tomorrow...

----------


## Sardorim

Remember my review?

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/7...mended/226320/

It's now the most voted and viewed review for the game.

And guess what? I was approached by Marvel Hero Staffers who warned me that there would be consequences if I didn't "Willingly" take down the review. I naturally didn't give in to their threats, after all they already "Banned" me from their official and steam section forms for taking issues with their censorship for "trolling" as they put it so I honestly don't see what else they could do. All I had access to was my game log-in which is also logs into the main site and that's it.

Now my main account (To the website), which is tied to the forum account, has been banned, despite me rarely playing the game outside collecting log in bonuses, for "being an alt". That is an outright lie as my forum log-in is literally tied to my game account which is used to log into their site and game. Now I literally cannot contact Support (Yet I can still make in-game purchases) or enter any codes (Even if I buy game cards which I wont because I hate what Gaz has become within a year but it's the principal here as action was ONLY taken because of my well-received negative review of the game).

Naturally there is NO option to appeal or fight this unjust and unwarranted action whose sole attempt was to censor me.

The logs I had of their harassment wasn't recorded as I didn't think they could do any worse of it yet I do have the e-mail.

*[Marvel Heroes Forum (noreply@marvelheroes.com)
To: Sardorim

You've been warned.

Alternate Account of Banned User: SazukeEX (My Forum account which was banned nearly a year ago yet they didn't touch my Website/game account until my review became Top 5 and I didn't let myself be threatened into silence)

---
Follow the link below to check it out:
https://forums.marvelheroes.com/mess...Message_290845

Have a great day!]*

Have a nice day... Cute.

Note - While I can no longer even log into my account in the website (It just refreshes back to "Log-In", it doesn't state that they're banned) Gaz seems to be so out of it that they had assumed that banning the account also would prevent in-game log-ins... Only it didn't. So my account is "banned" yet because they only banned it from the website it still lets me log in the game despite being told I shouldn't be able to because the account itself is "banned". 

Why am I not surprised that Gaz cannot even get that right? Than again they still have huge Memory Leak issues after all this time since Beta...

-

Incase no one here knows. Marvel Heroes has revealed on the forums and their twitch to the fans that they WILL rebrand the game, after it launches in more countries, for 2016. This is all a ploy to try and re-garner "Good will" and push out the old bad reviews for the game. Though the funny thing? Everything in my review is still relevant to this day and age. All they've done is reignited my spirit to reveal their misconduct and has killed any last hope I had of Gaz ever remembering that they're still around, and have jobs, because we fans stuck with them instead of taking us for granted because we don't mindless worship all they've done. Now I only the reason I must stick around is to continue on and maybe my voice will get Gaz to sweat bullets and change before they're up for a renegotiation of the contract by 2019.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I'm sorry to hear that Sardorim. Gas are pure scumbags for doing that to you. Spread it around to expose those asshats!

----------


## Sardorim

I intend to. Funnily I was just going through the motions with my review, over time it built up. I never thought it would become the most viewed and voted review as well as top 5 on Steam for the game. Than this happens and soon after I got an email claiming my account was an alt which it isn't as you can only tie your account to one forum account. So they banned my forum account nearly a year ago and now accuse the account tied to it as being an alt only it isn't.

When banned users in the past let me know they cannot appeal or even see messages, thus not knowing what they're accused of, I took issue with it. I notified staffers of this huge issue, as I saw it as entirely unfair and mean spirited, and I had been assured they would do better and it would be resolved. At the time I believed them.

That was before the rebranding.

Now all this time later and it's still not addressed nor do I ever see it being addressed. Gaz prefers silence and censorship.

Their staff and support is so lazy and inefficient that they won't even include the accusations in the email sent, instead they taunt you with "have a nice day" while telling you to go to a link that you cannot even view to see the accusations due to their system blocking you from it. Very  childish.

The staff also edits things when they give you "warnings" such as how under my warning section a staffer lied and edited things to make me look bad, and not including any of his responses, and when I repeatedly asked that the false content be removed from my page, the staffer set it as a permanent mark to try and shame me into silence while in the past warnings fade with time, I was temp banned for daring to question as Staffers live by an "Us vs. Them" mentality so they believe none of them could be corrupt and the accused players are always guilty.

This was before my full ban but it was key to me snapping and having enough of months of abuse.

I also hate their highly outdated voting system on the forum. Time and again I pointed out that it encouraged bullying and syopped users from stating opinions out of fear of being harassed with disagrees. When Gaz refused to change it I went out if my way to show them how easy the system can be abused after I say users simply leave because bully hounded them with disagree's on many of their posts.

Yet they maintain that flawed system as it has their white knight fans moderate criticism for them by sheer bullying. Funny how when the system was abused against criticism of the game or Gaz that the abusers were never punished while the victims were treated horribly and if they dared to try and take matters in their own hands, as the staff won't help, they get punished.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The place sounds like a hugbox. Bioware's official forums is similar in that respect. Haven't been there in a long time so I don't know if it's still like that but it's a damn shame when a game developer behaves this way and encourages the behavior among their base. At least the comments on your review is sparking some productive discussion on the game and it's devs.

----------


## Sardorim

Bio ware did get worse after DA2 was rushed out but they went super messed up after ME3 because fans were rightfully enraged about the ending.

To me the ME franchise is dead, I'll never buy another ME game again because of ME3 and how they handled criticism.

That was my intent but everyday I have to filter through trolls who personally attack me, call me a liar, pretend I want free hand outs as well as the cursing and vulgar language. It's rather annoying at times as I keep telling them that if they show me respect than I'll do the same and respond.  It is sad though that Gaz believes they can silence someone in the age of the internet.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Steam has a word filter. They'll need to get out of their way to by pass the filter to slander you. 

The fans of these type of devs tend to act like zealots. Looking at the steam forum for the game and I see someone has been unfairly banned like you.

http://steamcommunity.com/app/226320...6568085219454/

A thread was started for the purpose to crap on your review
http://steamcommunity.com/app/226320...6568083362607/

The hugbox is strong here.

----------


## Sardorim

I told him to re-post what he had to say without the personal attacks, insults, vulgar language and the such. Instead he goes there knowing I cannot defend myself there as Gaz made sure to censor me as much as they could.

No matter, all he's doing is getting more to view my review and even though there will be trolls, that will just thumbs down me without reading as they're blindly loyal, I'm betting that far more will, as they have at this point, read and actually see that I do indeed have merit.

Regardless, thanks for bringing that to my attention as I wasn't aware that he took such a vendetta against me since I don't participate in the community all that much outside my review which even he admits is the most helpful. I also note that he blatantly ignores that because of my review retribution was enacted against myself for not deleting it. However, I'm betting he'll drop it within a week if even that while my review will remain and I'll continue responding to it when prompt'd.

I will note that it's quite sad that he's buying into the edited "Warning" under my account which was meant to shame me and paint a false image. Note that what the Staffer listed there seems quite of of place, sentences are randomly cut up and/or pieced together and none of their responses were ever posted. Thus it isn't the full story at all but the story they wanted told. It's something that I took issue with, especially since the Staffer not only refused to remove it but flat out told me that it would never expire because they felt it would "put me in my place". Basically the highly edited material under Warning, which is what typically happens for many users, was meant to try and shame me into silence and sell the story the staffer wanted to tell. No surprise that he doesn't question how odd everything looks and the lack of responses by the Staffer himself or the fact that these are all many messages, not even in the same conversations, pieced together with key context cut out to make me look overly antagonistic.

When words and responses are removed and messages changed stories tend to take drastic and entirely different turns. Not to mention that entire conversations were cut out as well, he was VERY selective on what he wanted to include and exclude to tell his story. That was my main issue, along with it being a permanent mark as it painted me as the villain.

Note - I wasn't perma-banned for that last Warning, I was perma-banned when I saw that it was permanent (No Warning has ever been Permanent at that point, all expired with time) and contacted Support (No help, as usual) and later supposedly trusted Staff (As they didn't respond on twitch so I used the forum as a last resort), whom I had contact with for quite some time, over this extremely mean natured tactic to try and shame and bully me into silence. No surprise they sided with one of their own even after I presented evidence of favoritism, corruption (He was quite friendly with known rule breakers) and showcased topics he "Moderated" in and showed all the hugely rule breaking posts and blatant "Vote Abuse" said users participated in with no punishment - Not even a stern talking to.

No surprise, all of those big rule breakers I did research on ended up being huge payers or what are called "Whales" thus the forum is basically "theirs" as the Staff feared losing their constant revenue and are willing to toss out any player in favor of keeping them happy.

Regardless of being sold as a villain I never hide my Forum Name from the community and when asked I always provided it even though the Warning section paints me in a horrible light because of the heavily edited material. However, I believe in letting others decide on what they want to believe so I wont hide such things and I always explain myself when asked unlike those who seem intent on attacking my character in such vulgar ways and always going with "It's a waste of time", "Not enough room", "Lies and half-truths but I wont ever explain or refute" and the such to justify them never responding to my points.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

All of this went down on the steam forum? That is royally messed up. I'm heavily invented in my account (I have over 200 games) and having permanent marks on it will screw everything. What they doing is downright malicious.

----------


## Sardorim

Their official abd steam section are severly corrupt. That much is a fact. Gaz simply hates honest criticism and goes a long way to censor it. Their issue with me is that I didn't fall for their bully tactics or their changing the story to make me look worse. Instead I kept talking and made that review and they're doing all they can to try and get that removed. 

Heck, on the official forums they encourage their fans to "vote" aka disagree spam those that are "critical" to Gaz policies. This is exactly why biggest beef with their voting system and it's used as a shaming and bully tool which is ripe with abuse.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

I've voiced displeasure with several things in the game and have never had any trouble out of Gaz. I also obeyed forum rules and did so in a respectful manner so there would be no reason to censor or ban me...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Big tuning pass, and Doom, coming up...

----------


## Captain M

Fingers crossed.

They got the growing tech.

Hope they release Wasp and Ant-Man back to back on July

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Hope they release Wasp and Ant-Man back to back on July


Ant-Man is on his way, sometime. I haven't been keeping up (on another extended break). Only character I'm looking forward to this year is Kitty, unless one of the surprise heroes is someone I'm interested in...

----------


## Captain M

> Ant-Man is on his way, sometime. I haven't been keeping up (on another extended break). Only character I'm looking forward to this year is Kitty, unless one of the surprise heroes is someone I'm interested in...


I'm pretty sure Magik will win in the last hero of the AP poll and Wasp will come second. But I really want Wasp to win.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> I'm pretty sure Magik will win in the last hero of the AP poll and Wasp will come second. But I really want Wasp to win.


I wish it was Magik, but I think Gaz would be smart to have her headline Advance Pack III for next year. Magik, Beast, and maybe Black Bolt or Medusa...

----------


## Captain M

> I wish it was Magik, but I think Gaz would be smart to have her headline Advance Pack III for next year. Magik, Beast, and maybe Black Bolt or Medusa...


I think Doomsaw already confirmed she is in the poll.

Also, Beast will be a 200 ES hero, confirmed.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> I think Doomsaw already confirmed she is in the poll. Also, Beast will be a 200 ES hero, confirmed.


Which poll are you talking about? Magik is in every poll for upcoming characters. When did this come out about Beast? I haven't paid any attention to MH the last couple months...

----------


## Captain M

> Which poll are you talking about? Magik is in every poll for upcoming characters. When did this come out about Beast? I haven't paid any attention to MH the last couple months...


I'm talking about the poll for the last hero of AP2.

And Doomsaw confirmed that about Beast in reddit.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> I'm talking about the poll for the last hero of AP2. And Doomsaw confirmed that about Beast in reddit.


I haven't seen anything confirming Magik being in APII. I may have missed it, but I'm on the forums alot and haven't seen anything about it...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Is there anything interesting going on? I haven't played in weeks and it seems my SG (The Casuals) has followed suit. Last two days I've signed on to get my reward none of them were on, which is unusual...

----------


## Captain M

> Is there anything interesting going on? I haven't played in weeks and it seems my SG (The Casuals) has followed suit. Last two days I've signed on to get my reward none of them were on, which is unusual...


There was a huge event last week. Big 10.

Now it's jsut omega.

Limbo is coming back soon though.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> There was a huge event last week. Big 10. Now it's jsut omega. Limbo is coming back soon though.


I skipped the Big 10, and I guess i'm skipping Omega, too. Just nothing of interest going on lately. I guess I'm waiting for a new hero...

----------


## BruhManFromTheFifthFloor

There's actually a week long poll up now for the next hero to come out this year, the gobby fans would like your support lool. 

The game has been kinda lackluster for a few months they are supposedly gonna shake things up, but the news from comic con yest. haven't really got me hype bout marvel heros for the rest of the year esp. since green goblin is losing so bad to magik in the polls 


here's the poll to vote though. 

https://forums.marvelheroes.com/disc...pack-2-hero/p1

----------


## Sardorim

I doubt that leads anywhere.

They still need to add in Quake to capitalize on AoS Season 3 which brings in the Secret Warriors stuff.

----------


## Captain M

> I doubt that leads anywhere.
> 
> They still need to add in Quake to capitalize on AoS Season 3 which brings in the Secret Warriors stuff.


They will not add Quake in the next 2-3 years at least.

The candidates for the poll will all be in the enxt Advanced Pack maybe except for Miles.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Anyone played Ant-Man? Is he any good?

----------


## dragonmp93

> They will not add Quake in the next 2-3 years at least.
> 
> The candidates for the poll will all be in the enxt Advanced Pack maybe except for Miles.


Well, every pack has ten announcement and two chosen along the way..................................




> Anyone played Ant-Man? Is he any good?


Yeah, but be careful, he is kind of squishy.

----------


## BabeBro

So I'm excited about them changing the name of the game to show growth. Magik should also be fun to play as. They will be reworking character models in waves which is also a good sign of progress. They also announced controller support which means a console release along the lines wouldn't be far fetched.

----------


## Sardorim

The renaming is just an excuse to wipe reviews yet again. From what I've seen abd hears they've not addressed any of the issues presented in my last review that's for sure.

No matter, I have my review saved abd if they rebrand I'll update it while mentioning the same unresolved Issues the game still has and how shady they are about any criticism.




> They will not add Quake in the next 2-3 years at least.
> 
> The candidates for the poll will all be in the enxt Advanced Pack maybe except for Miles.


I doubt it will be that long.

They rushed out Ant-Man quickly due to his Movie and Skye may start going by Quake now. Even the comics has her as Skye now as well.

----------


## Captain M

> The renaming is just an excuse to wipe reviews yet again. From what I've seen abd hears they've not addressed any of the issues presented in my last review that's for sure.
> 
> No matter, I have my review saved abd if they rebrand I'll update it while mentioning the same unresolved Issues the game still has and how shady they are about any criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it will be that long.
> 
> They rushed out Ant-Man quickly due to his Movie and Skye may start going by Quake now. Even the comics has her as Skye now as well.



They are not even allowed to tie-in to tv shows for costumes. Unless  Mockingbird and Quake show up in a movie they aren't in the shortlist. Heck, possibly not even in the long list of upcoming heroes.

These female heroes will be playble before them:

- Wasp
- Spider-Woman
- Dazzler
- Jubilee
- Gamora
- Ms. Marvel
- Medusa
- Domino
- Elektra (not because of the TV show. there is actual demand for her unlike Mockingbird and Quake)

Mockingbird has a chance to make it in 2017 but Quake? No chances.

----------


## lilyinblue

> - Elektra (not because of the TV show. there is actual demand for her unlike Mockingbird and Quake)


I'd like to demand one Mockingbird, please.

----------


## BabeBro

The game is getting better and they seem to be tweaking some things to make it better.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> The game is getting better and they seem to be tweaking some things to make it better.


I haven't played in a few months. What's new?

----------


## Captain M

> I haven't played in a few months. What's new?


Honestly? Absolutely nothing. The stuff they were teasing us with last year are still yet to come.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> I haven't played in a few months. What's new?


I think Team-Up 2.0 was the last major addition.

So if you remember that... ;D

Oh, and they spruced up the ARMOR event, too! Minor changes but good ones. But you won't get to see it until the next time it comes up in the event rotation, lol.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> I think Team-Up 2.0 was the last major addition.
> 
> So if you remember that... ;D
> 
> Oh, and they spruced up the ARMOR event, too! Minor changes but good ones. But you won't get to see it until the next time it comes up in the event rotation, lol.


Yeah, I know about the Team-up thing. Came right after I kinda stopped playing and I still haven't leveled any of mine all the way, yet. Looking forward to Magik and Sunspot this year, though. That'll get me back playing!

----------


## Sardorim

Shame team-up 2.0 didn't address the issues, it just moved the goal post a bit further.

Passive boost is still the best way to use them by far.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Yeah, I know about the Team-up thing. Came right after I kinda stopped playing and I still haven't leveled any of mine all the way, yet. Looking forward to Magik and Sunspot this year, though. That'll get me back playing!


Cool.  :Smile: 

I don't know if we're getting Magik this year, though... Guess we'll see. XD Thought she was 2016.




> Shame team-up 2.0 didn't address the issues, it just moved the goal post a bit further.
> 
> Passive boost is still the best way to use them by far.


Are you kidding me? I have my Team-Up out all the time, now.

It's so much fun and a lot easier to do things as a lower level character (or prestiging).

Team-Up 2.0 made Team-Ups a lot better, including making them hardier so that they don't die so easily most of the time.

I know you like to rag on this game, but some of us actually enjoy it.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Got on and played some Limbo the last couple days. Pretty fun. Still haven't played enough to level any of my team-ups to sixty. Might help if any of them was a good canon team-up for Black Widow...

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Got on and played some Limbo the last couple days. Pretty fun. Still haven't played enough to level any of my team-ups to sixty. Might help if any of them was a good canon team-up for Black Widow...


I know what you mean. I used to team her up with Domino because, you know, girls with guns in black catsuits, so... XD

But now that her Fear Itself costume makes use of her swords, I pair her with Gamora because girls with swords ftw. ;D

...And that's about the closest I've gotten. :P I suppose you can always team her up with the Iron Man team-up, but that's not much fun, lol.

----------


## Sardorim

> Cool. 
> 
> I don't know if we're getting Magik this year, though... Guess we'll see. XD Thought she was 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? I have my Team-Up out all the time, now.
> 
> It's so much fun and a lot easier to do things as a lower level character (or prestiging).
> ...



Yet it didn't fix the main issues that plague Team-Ups as you'll be spending most of the game at capped levels.

----------


## Captain M

> Yet it didn't fix the main issues that plague Team-Ups as you'll be spending most of the game at capped levels.


I don't know what you mean, everyone has teamups out in any content now, including the Axis Raid

----------


## Sardorim

Green isn't really raiding, it's like LFR in WoW.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> I don't know what you mean, everyone has teamups out in any content now, including the Axis Raid


I was wondering what Sardorim meant, too, but opted not to ask. Because it takes forever to get a Team-Up to level 60, so I certainly don't spend most of the game at capped levels -- and if Sardorim meant my hero's at a capped level, it doesn't matter because my Team-Up still earns XP normally, just like I'm earning XP for Omega orbs (another thing I like about this game).

----------


## Captain M

> Green isn't really raiding, it's like LFR in WoW.


This time *you* dont know what you're talking about because Green Axis raid is currently the end of the endgsme contents. Teamups are almost always out on the hardest content they offer so what more do you want? Replace teamup heroes with playable ones?

----------


## Sardorim

And it's a cake walk. All greens are, you don't need to be optimal at all for it nor do you even need to group with those you know. Randoms will do.

Team-Ups are STILL not endgame viable, that's a fact. If you aren't using them as Passive Boosters than you're intentionally gimping yourself.

On other news, look at that power creep.

Ant-Man gives +1 Strength, War-Machine gives +1 Fighting. They honestly aren't even trying anymore as far as balance is concerned.

Than here's another surprise. Fans have been begging for a Ms/Captain Marvel model update since forever. Jean as well as Black Widow.

They gave one updated model for each, but you must pay for them. In Ms. Marvel's case you gotta pray to the RNG Gods/Goddesses as she's behind Fortune Cards. Heck, nothing really stopping them using the new skin as a base to give a slight facelift to those dreadful old models. They could even get money if they updated the looks of the old costumes to have the same area of quality as the new one.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> And it's a cake walk. All greens are, you don't need to be optimal at all for it nor do you even need to group with those you know. Randoms will do.
> 
> Team-Ups are STILL not endgame viable, that's a fact. If you aren't using them as Passive Boosters than you're intentionally gimping yourself.


You should've clarified that you were only talking about endgame content. No, I don't think active Team-Ups are endgame-viable. Even though Team-Up 2.0 made them hardier, they'd still likely go down pretty quickly in endgame.

However, I only play endgame (i.e.: Raids, AXIS, Ultron) 1% of the time, if that. So in all the content I play (MM, ICP, Story, Terms, One-Shots, etc.), I use and see others using active team-ups.

----------


## Sardorim

And fir harder stuff they barely make a difference especially with the poor gearing system for them which confuses most players.

----------


## MarvelMaster616

Anyone have any tips on the best way to level up after you reach around level 50? Anyone know if the recent updates have done anything to help that? One of the reasons I've stopped playing for a time is because once I get a character to a certain point, there's no way to level them up without doing the same repetitive missions again and again. I'm trying to get at least one character to level 60. Anybody else reach that level?

----------


## lilyinblue

> Anyone have any tips on the best way to level up after you reach around level 50? Anyone know if the recent updates have done anything to help that? One of the reasons I've stopped playing for a time is because once I get a character to a certain point, there's no way to level them up without doing the same repetitive missions again and again. I'm trying to get at least one character to level 60. Anybody else reach that level?


Midtown and Industry City are usually the way I do it.

----------


## Captain M

> Anyone have any tips on the best way to level up after you reach around level 50? Anyone know if the recent updates have done anything to help that? One of the reasons I've stopped playing for a time is because once I get a character to a certain point, there's no way to level them up without doing the same repetitive missions again and again. I'm trying to get at least one character to level 60. Anybody else reach that level?


Yes, I have all the characters at 60 and currently I can guarantee you that best way to level up during 50-60 is doing the chapter 8 and 9 missions. They are pretty quick. If that's not enough to level you up, just do red terminal legendary quests.  :Smile:

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Yes, I have all the characters at 60 and currently I can guarantee you that best way to level up during 50-60 is doing the chapter 8 and 9 missions. They are pretty quick. If that's not enough to level you up, just do red terminal legendary quests.


I agree with this. I even did just Chapter 9 and it took me the majority through Level 50-60, so if you did both Chapter 8 and Chapter 9, I'm thinking you'd be set.

----------


## L.R Johansson

It's been a long time since I played this, and I hear that the 2015 update is quite something. 

You who have stuck with it, what would you say are the big changes since early 2014 edition of the game? Last I played, was some time after the Asgard-content had been released - beating up on Malekith and all that.

What's happened since then? Are there new story-content? Adventure-mode or something?  (obviously there are the terminals, x-assault and all that, but still)

Last I played I actually bought Loki as well, which at the time was the best hero in the game. Is this still the case?

----------


## Captain M

> It's been a long time since I played this, and I hear that the 2015 update is quite something. 
> 
> You who have stuck with it, what would you say are the big changes since early 2014 edition of the game? Last I played, was some time after the Asgard-content had been released - beating up on Malekith and all that.
> 
> What's happened since then? Are there new story-content? Adventure-mode or something?  (obviously there are the terminals, x-assault and all that, but still)
> 
> Last I played I actually bought Loki as well, which at the time was the best hero in the game. Is this still the case?


Okay so...

*New Heroes*

Ghost Rider
Nightcrawler
Moon Knight
Mr. Fantastic
Invisible Woman
Psylocke
Dr. Strange
Taskmaster
Starlord
Silver Surfer
Nova
Rogue
X-23
Magneto
Venom
Juggernaut
She-Hulk
Winter SOldier
Iceman
Ant-Man
Dr. Doom
War Machine
Vision
Also: Kitty Pryde, Iron Fist, Black Cat, Magik, Blade are coming this year.
Very likely candidates for next year: Black Bolt, Angel, Beast, Wasp, Falcon, Green Goblin, Nick Fury, Ms. Marvel

*Team Ups*
They introduced these team-up characters. You can have 1 fight alongside with you by leveling them and leveling their powers or use them in passiva mode and gain benefits.
*Current Team-Up characters:*
Magik (2)
Falcon
Wasp
Firestar (2)
Beta Ray Bill (2)
Spider-Man (2)
Wolverine (2)
Spider-Woman (2)
She-Hulk
Dr. Doom
Havok
Deadpool (2)
Carnage
Angel
Captain America Sam Wilson
Quicksilver
Groot (3)
Clea
Iron Man
Agent Coulson
Arachne
Domino
Drax
Gamora
Upcoming: Howard the Duck, Agent Venom, Rescue, Sunspot, Spider-Gwen, Archangel

*NEW CONTENT:*

 - *Industry City Patrol:* Like Midtown Patrol, but more fun and with new bosses and new loot

 - *Muspelheim Raid:* 10-Player big mode with sweet loot and the option to upgrade your gear. Green and Red versions exist with red being somewhat harder and more rewarding.

 - *Age of Ultron Mode:* 5-Player very fun game mode where you do the required stuff and fight the Ultron at the end. 

 - *One Shots:* Quick story terminals that take 5-10 minutes to finish. So far we have:
Wakanda One-Shot
Bronx Zoo One-Shot
Red Skull One-Shot, this one ties directly into:

 - *Axis Raid:* Currently the hardest mode in the game. Slightly smaller raid than Muspelheim one but a lot more rewarding. So far we only have Green Axis.

*ACHIEVEMENTS:*

Close to 1000 achievements so far. Endless fun, great rewards.

*OMEGA POINTS AND POWERS:*

They introduced Omega Points which can be recieved by simply getting exp or by certain events and rewards. Current cap is 7500 omega points. There are TONS of bonuses you can unlock with them.

Also, evey hero(except Deadpool) now have more unique and interesting powers. Ultimates no longer unlock at 30 but instead 52. A lot of characters recieved 52 reviews and they all play better now. They constantly review characters and their uniques to make sure they are all played.

*EVENTS:*

We have a few rotating events to keep the game more exciting, these include:

- *Omega Event:* Exp bonus increases each day. You can earn oemga points faster. And by doing special missions you earn Omega Files which can be used to unlock Agent Coulson team-up.

 - *Armor Event:* Huge exp bonus. Every boss drops armor devices and those can be used to buy extremely cool artifacts and more stuff. By doing certain achievements and missions in this event you can unlock howard the duck team-up.

 - *Cosmic Event:* Little exp bonus overall. But you can cosmic prestige twice as fast as usual in this event. Cosmic modes drop double stuff and everywhere drops cosmic worldstones which can be used to unlock a looot of stuff.

 - *Limbo Event:* Introduces a compeltely new mode: Limbo. It's like Ultron but more rewarding with the coffers it drops.

 - *Odin Event:* Odin Bounty chests drop everywhere which has sweet loot in them. Also you can get blessed by Odin.

*OTHER STUFF:*

- Story mode has been revamped and now is a great place to level up.

- Cosmic modes of the patrols have been added. You need to pass cosmic trial to access them. They are harder but more rewarding.

- SHIELD Holo Sim mode has been added. But no one plays that anymore, they are gonan revamp that and X-Defense soon.

- Pvp is still in beta, no one plays that.

- More terminals were added.

- New bosses have been added throughout the game.

- Lots of new costumes including enhances ones like: Wiccan, Spider-Girl, Earth-X Thor, Mar-Vell, Shuri etc...

- Uru-forged gears and recipes have been added to the game.

- Cosmic medallions, revamped artifacts, and hundreds of uniques have been added.

- Relics have been introduced. Also Insignias for each team.

- STASH 2.0, arranging stashes are now so much easier.

- They are making Carol Danvers Captain Marvel very soon with the ANADM costume.

- Starktech Cubes were introduced which give points to a certain power.

- You can now have a level 50 power.

- Tons of pets have been added including: Bamfs, Giant Ants and Limbo Demons.

*UPCOMING:*

- *Danger Room:* No limitations on possiblities you can have in this endless dungeon mode. Or so we are told.

- *Chapter 10:* This will be the Skrull Invasion chapter. We'll be fighting a lot of Skrulls including Super Skrull. A new hub will be introduced.

- *Leaderboards:* Not much info on this aside from that they will be casual -friendly.

- *New Raid:* It will most likely be Thanos.

Any questions? :P

----------


## Starleafgirl

Err, in addition to that massive educational post, I'd add:

Loki is definitely not the best hero in the game anymore.

It's currently somewhere around Doom or Scarlet Witch, but I think both of those are going to get toned down at some point 'cos the dev team is aware of how much higher they are than other heroes. In fact, they've already been toned down somewhat. The recent relaunch of Cable has been well-received, as well.

There really isn't one "best" hero, though. They've done a good job of building up lots of different heroes for different play styles.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

I got Ant-Man the other day and have been having a blast! He's so fun to play!

----------


## L.R Johansson

> Okay so...
> 
> *New Heroes*
> 
> 
> Also: Kitty Pryde, Iron Fist, Black Cat, Magik, Blade are coming this year.
> Very likely candidates for next year: Black Bolt, Angel, Beast, Wasp, Falcon, Green Goblin, Nick Fury, Ms. Marvel
> 
> *Team Ups*
> ...


HOLY GAZOLA!! 0_0

That's a lot of changes! Pretty much all of them seem to be for the better as well!

Thank you very much for this mega-post, it's greatly appreciated. =) 

So, what are your own thoughts on the latest additions? How much better would you say that the game is these days? I do see that the metascore has improved, by at least 5 percent, it seems.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> HOLY GAZOLA!! 0_0
> 
> That's a lot of changes! Pretty much all of them seem to be for the better as well!
> 
> Thank you very much for this mega-post, it's greatly appreciated. =) 
> 
> So, what are your own thoughts on the latest additions? How much better would you say that the game is these days? I do see that the metascore has improved, by at least 5 percent, it seems.


I'm a big fan of pretty much all of their additions, though I wish they came out with more female playable characters. ;D

The game will become Marvel Heroes 2016, btw, so you know a whole other mess of improvements/changes are coming soon-ish, too!

So yeah, I'm excited for the future of Marvel Heroes.

----------


## Lindsey

I heard somewhere, though for the life me I can't remember where, that they were implementing controller support, does anyone know if that is true or if it was just unsubstantiated rumor?

----------


## Captain M

> HOLY GAZOLA!! 0_0
> 
> That's a lot of changes! Pretty much all of them seem to be for the better as well!
> 
> Thank you very much for this mega-post, it's greatly appreciated. =) 
> 
> So, what are your own thoughts on the latest additions? How much better would you say that the game is these days? I do see that the metascore has improved, by at least 5 percent, it seems.


Metascore went from 50s to 80s, so that's nice. They have been adding new content nonstop till May 2015. Then something happened, I don't really know. It's a lot slower now. They used to ba able to release 3 heroes a month now they even cancelled their planned double release. And now I hear some people lost their jobs at Gaz, I'm kinda worried.

Anyways, the game is a looot better. They just need to release the announced contents asap.

----------


## Sardorim

Doomsaw and Amthua no longer work for Gaz. 

Layoffs as well.

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/a...y-healthy.aspx

Doomsaw was the only real connection between the team and community. His seemingly forced departure will hurt a lot and may lead to more greed attempts just to see how far consumers can be pushed.

----------


## Captain M

> Doomsaw and Amthua no longer work for Gaz. 
> 
> Layoffs as well.
> 
> http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/a...y-healthy.aspx
> 
> Doomsaw was the only real connection between the team and community. His seemingly forced departure will hurt a lot and may lead to more greed attempts just to see how far consumers can be pushed.


Ryolnir and Asros have been far more active than Doomsaw in the last few months. So I'm not worried about anything, I just wish everyone the best of luck for the future.

----------


## Sardorim

Doomsaw hasn't been as active for a reason, his lay-off reveal seems to be the reason.

Ryolnir spends most times trolling on the forums so.... Yeah.

----------


## Havok83

> Anyone have any tips on the best way to level up after you reach around level 50? Anyone know if the recent updates have done anything to help that? One of the reasons I've stopped playing for a time is because once I get a character to a certain point, there's no way to level them up without doing the same repetitive missions again and again. I'm trying to get at least one character to level 60. Anybody else reach that level?


Bonus XP events. They had one in June for the 2nd Anniversary and sometimes throughout the year for holidays/film releases. Combine that with XP boosts from potions, and leveling up goes by rather fast. As mentioned, Midtown Mondays gives you chests which have XP drops. Leveling up seems intimidating at first but I managed to get several of my characters to 60 back in June




> Metascore went from 50s to 80s, so that's nice. They have been adding new content nonstop till May 2015. Then something happened, I don't really know. It's a lot slower now. They used to ba able to release 3 heroes a month now they even cancelled their planned double release. And now I hear some people lost their jobs at Gaz, I'm kinda worried.
> 
> Anyways, the game is a looot better. They just need to release the announced contents asap.


Probably were saving stuff for the planned 2016 relaunch

----------


## Starleafgirl

That's a shame, I'll really miss Amthua and the community just won't be the same without Doomsaw.

----------


## Iron Fist

I hope they add Black Bolt or some Inhuman characters, I'm kind of bored with the current characters.

I'm even getting bored of my beloved Emma Frost.

----------


## Captain M

> I hope they add Black Bolt or some Inhuman characters, I'm kind of bored with the current characters.
> 
> I'm even getting bored of my beloved Emma Frost.


Black Bolt and Kamala are safe bets for Advanced Pack 3

----------


## Havok83

Crystal is the one Id most want them to add

----------


## Starleafgirl

Heads up, y'all:

http://www.gameinformer.com/polls/f/10.aspx

They've brought back the MH 2016 poll. This is supposed to be an official poll done in conjuction with GameInformer, so your votes count.

Who will you be voting for?

If I can get it to work (I think you have to sign up as a member of the site first), I think my vote will go to Asgard's Assassin...

Green Goblin is the one favored to win, since he did so well in the last poll, but Angela's currently in the lead, followed by Wasp. So here's hoping it's a female character, at least.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

I have my doubts as to how much of a difference that poll is going to make. People on the forums are saying Miles and Ms. Marvel are towards the bottom, yet you can bet your ass they'll be in the game next year...

----------


## Captain M

> I have my doubts as to how much of a difference that poll is going to make. People on the forums are saying Miles and Ms. Marvel are towards the bottom, yet you can bet your ass they'll be in the game next year...


I don't think we'll get Miles next year. Same for Gamora.

You can bet on Kamala/Wasp/Angela/Goblin though. Also Fury for sure since he isn't in this poll.

Others extremely likely are Beast, Angel, Spider-Woman, Falcon and Black Bolt.

Elektra, Agent Venom, Nico, Hercules all possible but I wouldn't bet on them. Maybe Agent Venom.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> I don't think we'll get Miles next year. Same for Gamora.


If Gaz saying they're going to have an "All-New All-Different focus" next year is true, smart money says Miles will be part of it...

----------


## Starleafgirl

> If Gaz saying they're going to have an "All-New All-Different focus" next year is true, smart money says Miles will be part of it...


Indeed. Miles and Kamala are both ANAD Avengers, so... they'll probably be added eventually.

This poll is just to see which ones are more popular. Though it would be nice if they did make the winner FIRST, before the others.

----------


## Captain M

> Indeed. Miles and Kamala are both ANAD Avengers, so... they'll probably be added eventually.
> 
> This poll is just to see which ones are more popular. Though it would be nice if they did make the winner FIRST, before the others.


I'd expect Gobby and Wasp to get added before Angela to spend more time to develop her. I mean Wasp and Goblin are playable internally already.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Indeed. Miles and Kamala are both ANAD Avengers, so... they'll probably be added eventually.
> 
> This poll is just to see which ones are more popular. Though it would be nice if they did make the winner FIRST, before the others.


I would guess most, if not all, of the characters on that list will be added in 2016. There weren't any mutants on there, were there? I don't recall seeing any...

----------


## Sardorim

Marvel already pressuring Gaz even before 2019 for a renewal.

----------


## Captain M

> Marvel already pressuring Gaz even before 2019 for a renewal.


Yeah this game won't last after 2019. Marvel don't want FF in their games. And X-Men.

----------


## Captain M

> I would guess most, if not all, of the characters on that list will be added in 2016. There weren't any mutants on there, were there? I don't recall seeing any...


Angel and beast are 99% in AP3

----------


## Starleafgirl

> I would guess most, if not all, of the characters on that list will be added in 2016. There weren't any mutants on there, were there? I don't recall seeing any...


Nope, and they were asked about that. The response is that they've already got mutant characters for MH 2016 picked out.

Fan speculation points to Angel and Beast. We'll see.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Nope, and they were asked about that. The response is that they've already got mutant characters for MH 2016 picked out.
> 
> Fan speculation points to Angel and Beast. We'll see.


Sweet. Now that you mention it I think I remember hearing that, or seeing it on the forums. Memory escapes me. Anywho, be nice if my girl Bea was coming next year!

----------


## Sardorim

Those were known since 2014 if not earlier so Marvel pressure wasn't at an all time high as it is now. After those are finally released is when truth comes out.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Those were known since 2014 if not earlier so Marvel pressure wasn't at an all time high as it is now. After those are finally released is when truth comes out.


I bet we don't get nearly as many mutants as we do other characters. Did you notice how hard they tried to get somebody, anybody, to win that poll over Magik?

----------


## Captain M

> I bet we don't get nearly as many mutants as we do other characters. Did you notice how hard they tried to get somebody, anybody, to win that poll over Magik?


Umm. I don't think you don't realise that Magik was already in development months ago and they knew she would win.

They knew she had it.

Magik was chosen as the last hero of AP2 in early 2015

----------


## Captain M

Also, this isn't good.

http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/09/...e-penalty-box/


P.S. While I was watching the video I heard Brevik confirming Beast for AP3.
How did I now know this before?

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Also, this isn't good.
> 
> http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/09/...e-penalty-box/
> 
> 
> P.S. While I was watching the video I heard Brevik confirming Beast for AP3.
> How did I now know this before?


I don't look for the license to be renewed once it runs out...

----------


## Starleafgirl

> I don't look for the license to be renewed once it runs out...


Apparently, the current license runs out in 2019, so we'll see.

...I'll be old and may not even play the game at that point, but we'll see. Lol.

----------


## Captain M

Only way I see the license getting renwed is if they shut down MH and make a sequel called Avengers Heroes or Avengers World or something with non fox-property characters.

Well there is a bright side in everything. Wasp would probably be a launch character.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Apparently, the current license runs out in 2019, so we'll see.


That's what I heard, yeah. By then Marvel is liable to shut them down just because there's mutants on the game...  :Frown:

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Only way I see the license getting renwed is if they shut down MH and make a sequel called Avengers Heroes or Avengers World or something with non fox-property characters.


Exactly. Well, something like that. I don't know, there is that phone game and it has mutants on it...

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Exactly. Well, something like that. I don't know, there is that phone game and it has mutants on it...


You mean Contest of Champions, the one they're making a comic book about that probably won't include any mutants?

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> You mean Contest of Champions, the one they're making a comic book about that probably won't include any mutants?


That's the one. Didn't look like there was much to it, but at least Magik is on there...

----------


## Starleafgirl

> That's the one. Didn't look like there was much to it, but at least Magik is on there...


I played that game for a bit. I liked how Storm kicked so much ass in it. It was fun using her to beat up the likes of Cyclops and Black Panther.

But like most mobile games, all the good stuff required you spend lots of money to get it. (Either that or be super lucky/skilled/have no life beyond just pressing buttons all day forever and ever.) So I dropped it.

I like Marvel Heroes much better.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> I like Marvel Heroes much better.


I've seen my son play it and I can tell MH is better, as well. I can't imagine swiping a screen over and over would give me much entertainment...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Blade is on Test Center, which I don't care about, and MAGIK IS NEXT! FINALLY! Questions asked, polls made, and Gaz finally broke down and she's coming to Marvel Heroes! I might actually cosmic prestiege a hero!

----------


## Sardorim

> Also, this isn't good.
> 
> http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/09/...e-penalty-box/
> 
> 
> P.S. While I was watching the video I heard Brevik confirming Beast for AP3.
> How did I now know this before?


Naturally Marvel isn't happy over that and Gaz isn't happy at the restrictions.

Must really hurt being on the team there when you know those, like the X-Men, are highly desired but they must be denied because Marvel keeps saying no.

Well, at least that TV deal makes the X-Men may appear again. No luck on F4 though.

----------


## L.R Johansson

So, anybody played during the weekend?

The halloween -event with Blade came off to a pretty darn rocky start - with the server being down for the patch for quite some time, and then when it came back, the database was corrupted, so some of us couldn't log in (specifically those that had bought something or used a code before we logged into the updated server). 

Once it was fixed tho', I must say, it was pretty smashin' fun! : ) I levelled my Black Widow to 50, my weapon vendor to max, and tried out some Limbo-runs! FINALLY got to PUNCH N'astirh in the face! ^^

One thing tho'... I could have sworn that N'astirh was a female demon? But in the game it seems like it's a male. Bit of an oddity there, but maybe I'm misremembering Inferno.

----------


## anon_me

Nazzy was male in the comics.

----------


## Havok83

> One thing tho'... I could have sworn that N'astirh was a female demon? But in the game it seems like it's a male. Bit of an oddity there, but maybe I'm misremembering Inferno.


N'astirh was always male

I have been playing and leveled up my Ant-Man quite a bit. I got him by buying a random hero token and so far loving him. What a great addition to the roster.

----------


## Aetherna

Gaz making a big effort preview post for the first time in I don't know how long for Magik:

https://forums.marvelheroes.com/disc...ero-preview/p1

----------


## Sardorim

If she ends up like Kitty and Blade than prepare for the mass QQ train that will flood the forum and social.

----------


## Captain M

> If she ends up like Kitty and Blade than prepare for the mass QQ train that will flood the forum and social.


What's wrong with Kitty. I mean I know Blade was a massive disappointment but I thought Kitty turned out great?

----------


## Sardorim

So, they're getting around to updating defensive stats.

About time.

So many suggestions and ideas thrown out there so long ago... Guess their backlog was too big to tackle it until recetly.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> What's wrong with Kitty. I mean I know Blade was a massive disappointment but I thought Kitty turned out great?


I haven't played her but I thought people were pretty satisfied, too? Maybe her fans are like Jean's: Can't please 'em...  :Big Grin:

----------


## L.R Johansson

> So, they're getting around to updating defensive stats.
> 
> About time.
> 
> So many suggestions and ideas thrown out there so long ago... Guess their backlog was too big to tackle it until recetly.


When is this scheduled to debute? Is it with the 2016 update, next month? Or is it already live?!

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> When is this scheduled to debute? Is it with the 2016 update, next month? Or is it already live?!


It's not live. It's on Test Center and people are still talking about it. You can read all about it in the TC thread...

----------


## Havok83

my god this game is addicting. Ive been playing it for most of the Winter event. Got a few characters up to level 60 and am now prestiging Cable. The game was intimidating at first but Ive been learning so much about it and theres alot of content to be found. Cant beleive how much Ive ignored. Havent got into rafting yet but Ive been saving stuff up. My 5 favorite heroes are Jean, Cable, Nova, Ant-Man and Gambit. The only purchase that I say I regret is Rogue. She just isnt fun and her open power set makes her a bit too complicated to spec just right. Im having a blast with those 5 though. I have my eyes on Magik and Iceman in the future

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> my god this game is addicting. Ive been playing it for most of the Winter event. The only purchase that I say I regret is Rogue. She just isnt fun and her open power set makes her a bit too complicated to spec just right.


Glad you're enjoying the game! Yeah, Rogue is a stinker. She doesn't have enough cool stuff on her own, I don't think. It's all about what she steals from every other hero, yet she doesn't get any of the good powers!

----------


## Starleafgirl

> my god this game is addicting. Ive been playing it for most of the Winter event. Got a few characters up to level 60 and am now prestiging Cable. The game was intimidating at first but Ive been learning so much about it and theres alot of content to be found. Cant beleive how much Ive ignored. Havent got into rafting yet but Ive been saving stuff up. My 5 favorite heroes are Jean, Cable, Nova, Ant-Man and Gambit. The only purchase that I say I regret is Rogue. She just isnt fun and her open power set makes her a bit too complicated to spec just right. Im having a blast with those 5 though. I have my eyes on Magik and Iceman in the future


Very cool, welcome to the game.  :Smile: 

I had fun customizing Rogue the way I wanted her with various powers, but then I tried to take her into difficult content and she died much more easily/quickly than any of my others, so... either it was the way I built her or she's a jack of all trades, master of none in a game where you have to be the master of SOMETHING to survive the hard content.

Here's what I used to plan my Rogue's powers, you may find it useful in your quest to spec her properly:

http://marvelheroes.info/builds/gen/rogue/#0-25-1-0

Click on "Show Stolen Powers" if the powers list isn't showing.  :Smile: 

And of course you can build specs for other heroes as well:

http://marvelheroes.info/builds/gen/

I've enjoyed playing Storm, but not everyone agrees with me, so... XD Have not tried Magik and Iceman, but I'm sure Magik at least is fun.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Well, David Brevik's left Gazillion. Make what you will of that...

----------


## Iron Fist

I'm thinking of getting back into this game, but I only want to do it if I can set the keys to a controller or something. 

Does anyone have an experience doing that and if it works well?

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Well, David Brevik's left Gazillion. Make what you will of that...


Hmm... #CompleX. ;D

Seriously though, that's too bad.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Hmm... #CompleX. ;D
> 
> Seriously though, that's too bad.


He said he wanted to program more and was going to do some indie stuff. Something to that effect...

----------


## Havok83

> I'm thinking of getting back into this game, but I only want to do it if I can set the keys to a controller or something. 
> 
> Does anyone have an experience doing that and if it works well?


there is some driver/third party program that maps it but Ive never done it. Official gamepad support is coming soon with the 2016 update. No date has been given but I think they said January a few months ago so within the next few weeks

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> No date has been given but I think they said January a few months ago so within the next few weeks


It doesn't help that Gaz seems to have taken a three week holiday vacation. We haven't seen shit in the last month, hardly...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Advanced Pack III has been announced and, as some predicted, not a mutant in sight. I'm done. I'll still play, but I'm FTP from now on. I hope they go broke...

----------


## Iron Fist

*falls over self* BLACK BOLT

----------


## Havok83

dang, Angel was heavily rumored too. I was hoping for him. Outside of Black Bolt and maybe Angela, those characters look boring. I mean Fury? What does he have to offer

I know people were expecting Ms. Marvel (Kamala) as a playable but at least she's a teamup

----------


## Captain M

Ba dummm tsss

Looks like it's between Spider-Woman and Wasp for the 7th spot.

----------


## Starleafgirl

No mutants, ugh.

Add "Ultron" as a playable hero and that's just rubbing salt in the wound. I mean... really? Green Goblin at least had a heroic phase at some point, but ULTRON?? Ugh...

Black Bolt was a really popular choice over at the Marvel Heroes forums, so I'm not surprised, though I kind of thought our first playable Inhuman was going to be Medusa.

At least people are finally getting their playable Nick Fury. I didn't want it, but at least I won't have to read about people asking for it anymore.

----------


## tsaimelemoni

> Advanced Pack III has been announced and, as some predicted, not a mutant in sight. I'm done. I'll still play, but I'm FTP from now on. I hope they go broke...


Are they finally adding Elektra as a playable character? Maybe when they add game pad support I'll try the game again.

----------


## Iron Fist

> No mutants, ugh.
> 
> Add "Ultron" as a playable hero and that's just rubbing salt in the wound. I mean... really? Green Goblin at least had a heroic phase at some point, but ULTRON?? Ugh...
> 
> Black Bolt was a really popular choice over at the Marvel Heroes forums, so I'm not surprised, though I kind of thought our first playable Inhuman was going to be Medusa.
> 
> At least people are finally getting their playable Nick Fury. I didn't want it, but at least I won't have to read about people asking for it anymore.


Medusa would be so random, would her dash attack be her using her hair like spider legs to sprint?

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Medusa would be so random, would her dash attack be her using her hair like spider legs to sprint?




Sounds about right.



Her hair could be a shield, a super punch, used to strangle someone, etc. so many uses.

And for her Ultimate Power:



That sounds much more exciting than "wears a lot of spandex and blows things up when he whispers" Black Bolt, but maybe that's just me.

----------


## Iron Fist

> Sounds about right.
> 
> Her hair could be a shield, a super punch, used to strangle someone, etc. so many uses.
> 
> And for her Ultimate Power:
> 
> That sounds much more exciting than "wears a lot of spandex and blows things up when he whispers" Black Bolt, but maybe that's just me.


If they follow recent Uncanny Inhumans her air can also be a suit of armour. 

i think you're underselling Black Bolt, he has that tuning fork to direct beams and his flight plus his augmented Inhuman strength etc. But I will be annoyed if one of his power trees aren't his voice. 

Maybe Medusa and Kamala will be next.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> If they follow recent Uncanny Inhumans her air can also be a suit of armour. 
> 
> i think you're underselling Black Bolt, he has that tuning fork to direct beams and his flight plus his augmented Inhuman strength etc. But I will be annoyed if one of his power trees aren't his voice. 
> 
> Maybe Medusa and Kamala will be next.


You're right, I forgot about his beams, thanks, lol.

Kamala's one of the Team-Ups, as is Miles, so at least fans of those characters have that for now.

----------


## Havok83

> No mutants, ugh.
> 
> Add "Ultron" as a playable hero and that's just rubbing salt in the wound. I mean... really? Green Goblin at least had a heroic phase at some point, but ULTRON?? Ugh...


He's actually been a hero for decades

*spoilers:*
The new Ultron is founding member Hank Pym
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Are they finally adding Elektra as a playable character? Maybe when they add game pad support I'll try the game again.


They are, and I plan to get her with splinters. She's the only character out of that bunch I'm interested in playing...

----------


## Starleafgirl

> He's actually been a hero for decades
> 
> *spoilers:*
> The new Ultron is founding member Hank Pym
> *end of spoilers*


Lol, I was wondering what that spoiler-ish twist about Ultron was that I'd been seeing on forums... all right, as long as it's the NEW Ultron I can accept him as playable/heroic.

----------


## tsaimelemoni

> They are, and I plan to get her with splinters. She's the only character out of that bunch I'm interested in playing...


Angela and Black Bolt could be fun. I haven't played in forever...how easy is it to earn splinters? Can you buy characters individually?

----------


## lilyinblue

> Angela and Black Bolt could be fun. I haven't played in forever...how easy is it to earn splinters? Can you buy characters individually?


Splinters drop at a rate of 1 about every 7/8 minutes in game.  They are super easy to earn.  And you can buy characters individually... both for splinters and for real money.  Most new characters are released for individual pre-order a few weeks before they're released in game.

----------


## tsaimelemoni

Thank you very much for the info, Lily!

----------


## Bl00dwerK

I checked and don't have nearly as many Splinters and I thought. I had better get to playing. Knowing me, though, I'll back up and end up buying Elektra's Hero Pack...

----------


## tsaimelemoni

That's what I may end up doing. I won't have a lot of play time for the next few months, and when I do get around to it I'll probably be too impatient to earn the splinters. We'll see, though.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

I was salty over the lack of mutants in the new AP and said I wasn't gonna spend any money this year. Elektra may be a deal-breaker, though...

----------


## lilyinblue

At least if you buy the hero pack, you get a few extras... usually a second costume, a storage pane for the hero, etc.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> At least if you buy the hero pack, you get a few extras... usually a second costume, a storage pane for the hero, etc.


Yeah, there's that. Not sure how many costumes or what kind she'll have, though...

----------


## Iron Fist

> Yeah, there's that. Not sure how many costumes or what kind she'll have, though...


I wonder if she'll have the Daredevil movie and Elektra movie costumes xD

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> I wonder if she'll have the Daredevil movie and Elektra movie costumes xD


Probably those? Wasn't her movie costume pretty close to her regular one?

----------


## Iron Fist

> Probably those? Wasn't her movie costume pretty close to her regular one?


Er, not really. i mean she has pants and a belt sash like in Daredevil but theyre red now instead of black.

----------


## tsaimelemoni

> I wonder if she'll have the Daredevil movie and Elektra movie costumes xD


Ugh. Please, no!

I'm betting she'll have her standard red, then either a black or white version. Depending on when she's released, maybe it'll be whatever her Netflix look will be

----------


## Bl00dwerK

As long as they get her model done right she should be fine with her standard attire. With her power set, which should include a lot of movement, her outfit should flow and move _a lot_!

----------


## Iron Fist

> As long as they get her model done right she should be fine with her standard attire. With her power set, which should include a lot of movement, her outfit should flow and move _a lot_!


Won't they just use the existing model from the game?

----------


## Captain M

> Won't they just use the existing model from the game?


No, it's extremely outdated. I'm sure they already made a new model for her since she should be releasing in 2-2.5 months which is soon.

----------


## Captain M

Also, these 7th spot campaigns are killing me. Gaz please, just announce Spider-Woman or Wasp and be done with it. I'm like 95% sure there will no longer be any X-Men.

----------


## Iron Fist

> No, it's extremely outdated. I'm sure they already made a new model for her since she should be releasing in 2-2.5 months which is soon.


I don't remember them remaking Magneto's model when he was upgrading from NPC to playable?




> Also, these 7th spot campaigns are killing me. Gaz please, just announce Spider-Woman or Wasp and be done with it. I'm like 95% sure there will no longer be any X-Men.


They've done most of the X-Men haven't they? I can't think of many prominent ones left over.

----------


## Bosch

> They've done most of the X-Men haven't they? I can't think of many prominent ones left over.


They never got around to Beast.

----------


## Iron Fist

> They never got around to Beast.


I said prominent X-Men :P

j/k tho I hate Beast so his absence doesn't bother me whatsoever. 

I mean there are some of the side x-characters they could do like Madrox or Quicksilver.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Won't they just use the existing model from the game?


It's possible, of course, but I wouldn't think so. They've already upset the community by dropping down from twelve heroes to seven, and not having any mutants, so I don't think they want to skimp on anybody they do this year...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> They've done most of the X-Men haven't they? I can't think of many prominent ones left over.


That's not really the point. If they aren't allowed to do any more X-Men then that's a problem, Besides, there are plenty of mutants left to do...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> I'm like 95% sure there will no longer be any X-Men.


If Gaz knows what's good for them, and there isn't a block on mutants, they'll make the seventh hero Beast or Angel...

----------


## Captain M

> I don't remember them remaking Magneto's model when he was upgrading from NPC to playable?



They did remake his model.

----------


## Child of the Past

> If Gaz knows what's good for them, and there isn't a block on mutants, they'll make the seventh hero Beast or Angel...


Why do we need to resort to threats. What Iron Fist said was completely valid. There are a crap-ton of mutants in the game already. Don't you think some people are acting just a little too entitled about this whole thing

----------


## Captain M

> Why do we need to resort to threats. What Iron Fist said was completely valid. There are a crap-ton of mutants in the game already. Don't you think some people are acting just a little too entitled about this whole thing


Maybe quiting the game is extreme but they should expect a small backlash whether it's their fault that they can't get mutants in from now on or not.

Let's not forget AP3 lacks an Avenger as well.

----------


## Child of the Past

> Maybe quiting the game is extreme but they should expect a small backlash whether it's their fault that they can't get mutants in from now on or not.
> 
> *Let's not forget AP3 lacks an Avenger as well.*


Exactly, so why is everyone just assuming Gaz isn't allowed to include more mutants.

----------


## Captain M

> Exactly, so why is everyone just assuming Gaz isn't allowed to include more mutants.


Because they said they already picked some mutants for the pack and that we would be happy to see them. Then the pack got announced and there were none.

It's most likely because of Marvel.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Why do we need to resort to threats. What Iron Fist said was completely valid. There are a crap-ton of mutants in the game already. Don't you think some people are acting just a little too entitled about this whole thing


I think "entitled" is a word that gets thrown around _way_ too much. Sure there are a bunch of mutants already in the game, but how would you like to be a fan of the X-Men and know there won't be any more?

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Because they said they already picked some mutants for the pack and that we would be happy to see them. Then the pack got announced and there were none.
> 
> It's most likely because of Marvel.


Exactly. Back when some folks were in an uproar over there being no mutant in the Player's Choice Poll (the one hosted on Game Informer that Angela ended up winning), Ryolnir made a point of responding on the forums. You can see a reprint of his response here:
http://forums.marvelheroes.com/discu...ir-on-x-men/p1




> A lot of people have been asking "why no X-Men?!" The reason for that is that we've already decided on which X-Men are shipping next year, and we think you'll be pretty happy with them, so no need to vote (plus Magik shows that the X-Men have a lot of pull in these polls so we wanted to give another family a chance! [this is a joke it's actually the first answer])


It's not "entitled" to read that and think "There's going to be X-Men in AP3."

----------


## Child of the Past

> It's not "entitled" to read that and think "There's going to be X-Men in AP3."


It is entitled to act as if your going to burn the house down if you don't get your way. Wanting more X-men is fine, acting as if there aren't enough is ridiculous, and making statements that sound close to threats if you don't get your way is over the top. No one said there wouldn't be any more mutants in the game. If they announce there was going to be one to tomorrow are any of you going to apologize for overreacting or are you going to assume that Gaz "came to there sense and saw reason". If they add Beast and Angel are people going to complain if the next pack didn't feature mutants. Practically all the A-list mutants are included at this point and Magick was just added, mutants make up a considerable portion of the roster as well. Complaining that you still need more, especially when other groups or characters haven't been added yet, *sounds* incredibly entitled. 

P.S. I'm fully aware that the way I right things sounds antagonistic but that only because I'm trying to be clear and direct. Please don't take offense.

----------


## Starleafgirl

> It is entitled to act as if your going to burn the house down if you don't get your way. Wanting more X-men is fine, acting as if there aren't enough is ridiculous, and making statements that sound close to threats if you don't get your way is over the top. No one said there wouldn't be any more mutants in the game. *If they announce there was going to be one to tomorrow are any of you going to apologize for overreacting or are you going to assume that Gaz "came to there sense and saw reason".* If they add Beast and Angel are people going to complain if the next pack didn't feature mutants. Practically all the A-list mutants are included at this point and Magick was just added, mutants make up a considerable portion of the roster as well. Complaining that you still need more, especially when other groups or characters haven't been added yet *sounds* incredibly entitled. 
> 
> P.S. I'm fully aware that the way I right things sounds antagonistic but that only because I'm trying to be clear and direct. Please don't take offense.


Lol, that's not going to happen, because most people upset about the lack of mutants in AP3 fully blame Marvel, not Gaz, for this state of affairs. Marvel has to approve anything that Gaz wants to put out. I think pretty much everyone knows that Gaz staff members love X-Men -- they just came out with Magik and the Danger Room feature, after all -- and some of those people have even noticed Marvel scaling back on its promotion of FOX-owned movie franchise properties everywhere that they can, including video games (when was the last time Marvel Avengers Alliance had a mutant character, for instance?).

----------


## Havok83

Quick question. I used ES to get two random hero boxes today. When I opened them, I got the hero plus an extra default costume in my inventory (total of 2 each per hero). Is this a bug or is this supposed to happen? To my knowledge, that never happened before

On a side note, I got Spidey, Hawkeye and Rocket Raccoon all from RHBs and had none. Its kind of risky for me to even get them as Im about 50/50 on getting someone new or dupe

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Is there some kind of sale going on?

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Quick question. I used ES to get two random hero boxes today. When I opened them, I got the hero plus an extra default costume in my inventory (total of 2 each per hero). Is this a bug or is this supposed to happen? To my knowledge, that never happened before
> 
> On a side note, I got Spidey, Hawkeye and Rocket Raccoon all from RHBs and had none. Its kind of risky for me to even get them as Im about 50/50 on getting someone new or dupe


I've never tried the Random Hero Box bought with ES before, so I don't know if that's supposed to happen (seems unlikely), but check out this topic:
http://forums.marvelheroes.com/discu...ero-box-bugged

Apparently, someone got a costume from a random hero box last month. So I'm assuming they're still buggy for now, but I say just costume-blender the extra default costumes at the Crafter and see what you get.  :Smile: 




> Is there some kind of sale going on?


Just the GotG one as far as I can tell:
https://marvelheroes.com/news/news-a...ns-galaxy-sale

----------


## Bl00dwerK

I haven't played any the last several days, just logging in. I'm kinda waiting for Black Cat (my son is, actually, but I'll be leveling and gearing with him)...

----------


## Havok83

> I've never tried the Random Hero Box bought with ES before, so I don't know if that's supposed to happen (seems unlikely), but check out this topic:
> http://forums.marvelheroes.com/discu...ero-box-bugged
> 
> Apparently, someone got a costume from a random hero box last month. So I'm assuming they're still buggy for now, but I say just costume-blender the extra default costumes at the Crafter and see what you get.


thanks, although that person just got a costume and not 2 default costumes plus a hero like me. Im not complaining...lol

As of yesterday, I now have 25 heroes, and all at level 60.

Ant-Man
Cable
Captain Marvel
Cyclops
Doctor Strange
Gambit
Hawkeye
Hulk
Iceman
Jean Grey
Juggernaut
Loki
Moon Knight
Nightcrawler
Nova
Psylocke
Rocket Raccoon
Rogue
Scarlet Witch
Spider-Man
Star-Lord
Storm
Taskmaster
Thor
Vision

I cant wait for the 2016 update but it looks like its delayed again. I doubt it will launch in January

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> I cant wait for the 2016 update but it looks like its delayed again. I doubt it will launch in January


Gaz shouldn't have fired everybody. I bet this won't be the last delay we see this year...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

The 2016 update is pretty awesome. Played some yesterday (trying to re-gear my stripped down Widow) and it was great. Chapter 10 was really fun! Also, my son says Black Cat is awesome!

----------


## Starleafgirl

> The 2016 update is pretty awesome. Played some yesterday (trying to re-gear my stripped down Widow) and it was great. Chapter 10 was really fun! Also, my son says Black Cat is awesome!


That's good news all around!

Now all they have to do is work out all the bugs...

----------


## Havok83

I finally got a chance to try and play it but it keeps crashing on me

----------


## Starleafgirl

> I finally got a chance to try and play it but it keeps crashing on me


Does it give you a big pop-up box error message about "cannot find marvelagent_ultrondrone" etc. etc.?

Because I got that, too.

Try running Repair Files in the Marvel Heroes Launcher and see if that solves the problem. It did for me.

I'm assume you know how to find Repair Files, but if you need help, feel free to ask here or on the MH forums.

----------


## Havok83

> Does it give you a big pop-up box error message about "cannot find marvelagent_ultrondrone" etc. etc.?
> 
> Because I got that, too.
> 
> Try running Repair Files in the Marvel Heroes Launcher and see if that solves the problem. It did for me.
> 
> I'm assume you know how to find Repair Files, but if you need help, feel free to ask here or on the MH forums.


yeah thats what I get and theres a long thread on the forums of people getting the same error. They are going to shut the servers down this morning so hopefully they fix it

----------


## tsaimelemoni

Controller support is here, and it's glorious. Not generally a pc gamer, so now I no longer feel like I am flailing around!

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Controller support is here, and it's glorious. Not generally a pc gamer, so now I no longer feel like I am flailing around!


I tried that for about an hour or so the other day. Not bad, but I'm so used to playing with a mouse and keyboard it felt pretty weird... :S

----------


## tsaimelemoni

Haha! I completely understand. For me console controllers will always feel more natural.

I've put in a couple of hours as BW, and managed to earn a ES. I can definitely see putting more time into this game

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Haha! I completely understand. For me console controllers will always feel more natural.
> 
> I've put in a couple of hours as BW, and managed to earn a ES. I can definitely see putting more time into this game


Nat's fun to play (she was my first 60), but trying to get her to Cosmic 60 feels like leveling her the first time (back when the game released). Leveling was such a chore back then...

----------


## Havok83

> Controller support is here, and it's glorious. Not generally a pc gamer, so now I no longer feel like I am flailing around!


I tried but cant get into it. Mouse and keyboard >>>> gamepad




> Nat's fun to play (she was my first 60), but trying to get her to Cosmic 60 feels like leveling her the first time (back when the game released). Leveling was such a chore back then...


I dont get why anyone would cosmic level a character. When I saw that it takes 25 times as long, I knew Id likely never even attempt it. Id understand if there was some signficant reward, but there doesnt appear to be

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> I dont get why anyone would cosmic level a character. When I saw that it takes 25 times as long, I knew Id likely never even attempt it. Id understand if there was some signficant reward, but there doesnt appear to be


I've said the exact same thing, many times, but decided to Cosmic Nat anyway. I robbed her of some of her gear, because of her Spirit issues, and didn't have her current BIS gear. That's when I was like "What the hell? Why not?"...

----------


## Iron Fist

My controller got delivered today, let's hope it works with MH.

edit - ugh i completely forgot everytime you open this game you have to download 2 hundred million updates >.<

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> My controller got delivered today, let's hope it works with MH.


What kind did you get? I used an X-Box controller and it seemed to work fine...

----------


## Iron Fist

> What kind did you get? I used an X-Box controller and it seemed to work fine...


I got an Xbox one and it barely worked, if at all. 

The game says there is meant to be a gamepad option in the settings, not on mine there wasn't. so tried mapping it the normal way and it wouldn't let me do the triggers and everytime i mapped a key via the options it stopped my joystick working for movement.

So not impressed, and Iron Fist isn't even playable unless you buy him which really pissed me off. Everyone else has a trial type method of usage before they expire.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> I got an Xbox one and it barely worked, if at all.


Hmmm. Don't know what's happening there, man. Mine seemed to work. Have you had any luck since?

----------


## Iron Fist

> Hmmm. Don't know what's happening there, man. Mine seemed to work. Have you had any luck since?


Nope,  the default button map all require the triggers and the game doesn't recognise the triggers when I press them (every other games does.) and when I try to remap the buttons using the clunky options panel it disabled my joystick so I can't move. So *shrug* 

I asked for help on the MH forum and they basically said controller support wasn't a priority because I'm using a mac and not windows. Which, was lovely.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Nope,  the default button map all require the triggers and the game doesn't recognise the triggers when I press them (every other games does.).


That's odd. My triggers work just fine...

----------


## Iron Fist

> That's odd. My triggers work just fine...


My triggers work with every other game and emulator but Marvel Heroes just isn't having it

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> My triggers work with every other game and emulator but Marvel Heroes just isn't having it


Just to clarify, the triggers are what highlight each side of the action bar, right?

----------


## tsaimelemoni

Damn, that sucks :/ Sorry to hear that's the response you got from support.

----------


## Iron Fist

> Just to clarify, the triggers are what highlight each side of the action bar, right?


For me they don't do anything. My action bars are always on screen, if you mean the health/spirit thing.

My power roster at the bottom lists each power as RT + X or RT + B and RT doesn't work on this game so no powers.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> For me they don't do anything. My action bars are always on screen, if you mean the health/spirit thing.


I think, when I tried it, pulling each trigger highlighted one half of the action bar. I pulled a trigger and pressed one of the buttons to activate whichever power...

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Looks like Beast has subtly been confirmed for inclusion in the game.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Looks like Beast has subtly been confirmed for inclusion in the game.


Well, he'd better be for Gaz's sake. If he's not there's gonna be one hell of a shitstorm...

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Marvel Heroes official Twitter account tweeted "Oh, my stars and garters"...  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilyinblue

I finally got Carol back up to level 60 tonight after going cosmic ages ago.

... someone remind me to never, ever do that again.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> I finally got Carol back up to level 60 tonight after going cosmic ages ago.
> 
> ... someone remind me to never, ever do that again.


I've got Widow stuck at 45 and can't muster up the desire to play. It's tedious...

----------


## Starter Set

Is Friday going to be blessed by the gift of the purple mini short and its prophet the Goblin?

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Is Friday going to be blessed by the gift of the purple mini short and its prophet the Goblin?


This Friday? I have no idea.

----------


## Starter Set

No sweat, it's cool, the Goblin should be available once the servers are back according to the good folks of Gaz.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Seen some Gobbies in the hub when I log in for my daily reward...

----------


## lilyinblue

I tripped over a bug this weekend where I managed to earn one of Green Goblin's achievements while playing as...

... She-Hulk.

I guess the game treats all green people the same, huh?  Tsk.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

I've just about stopped playing. I Cosmic'd Widow, made it to 45, and just quit (lol). Just haven't felt like playing, and the lack of any heroes I'm interested in playing (aside from Elektra) isn't helping...

----------


## lilyinblue

> I've just about stopped playing. I Cosmic'd Widow, made it to 45, and just quit (lol). Just haven't felt like playing, and the lack of any heroes I'm interested in playing (aside from Elektra) isn't helping...


I come and go.  I'll play for a few weeks, then stop for awhile, then come back.  I started playing again last weekend... but probably barely touched it since November before that.

I think one upside to this game is it is very easy to just pick right up where you left off, no matter how long of a break you take.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Same for me most of the time. I take months off at a time, but that was when there was more than one hero releasing each year that I was interested in. 2016 is gonna suck. I don't see myself spending much money on MH this year...

----------


## tsaimelemoni

Took advantage of the 50 percent off TU/Pet sale to snag Agent Venom. When Elektra releases, I'll have a mini Thunderbolts reunion  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Took advantage of the 50 percent off TU/Pet sale to snag Agent Venom. When Elektra releases, I'll have a mini Thunderbolts reunion


Did you, now? I hope we get some nice teamups this year because I'm super bummed about the heroes we're getting...

----------


## simbob4000

I haven't looked at this game in a long time. Did they change the style of models from the old crappy looking ones to the better looking style they switched over to for everyone? Because I just saw the Green Goblin trailer and Spider-Man looked a lot better there. Or is that something they just did for Spider-Man?

----------


## tsaimelemoni

It seems they're doing visual updates for the older characters, but they haven't updated all of them yet

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> It seems they're doing visual updates for the older characters, but they haven't updated all of them yet


This. Black Widow just got one to her so-called "Classic" costume. It looks better, but it's still not "Classic" if she has short hair...  :Frown:

----------


## The Velour Fog

i got loki to 60 and am trying to deck him out in summoner gear but now i see people saying hes not as good a choice as doom or even rocket

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> i got loki to 60 and am trying to deck him out in summoner gear but now i see people saying hes not as good a choice as doom or even rocket


I don't think most heroes are as good a choice as Doom, summoner or no. He's suppossed to be one of the best heroes in the game...

----------


## The Velour Fog

> I don't think most heroes are as good a choice as Doom, summoner or no. He's suppossed to be one of the best heroes in the game...


yeah i saw he costs more shards. i ended up buying him myself a few weeks ago but his summons didn't last as long and couldn't be resummoned immediately like loki's. But i'll probably end up sticking with him after i level RR

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> yeah i saw he costs more shards. i ended up buying him myself a few weeks ago but his summons didn't last as long and couldn't be resummoned immediately like loki's. But i'll probably end up sticking with him after i level RR


He's suppossed to be really good. I don't play him, so I can't say for sure, but that seems to be the general opinion...

----------


## L.R Johansson

So, what's happening with this game these days? From the complete disinterest on this forum, I'm going to guess that the game is more or less coming to an end? It's been going for a couple of years though, that's for sure.

----------


## Captain M

> So, what's happening with this game these days? From the complete disinterest on this forum, I'm going to guess that the game is more or less coming to an end? It's been going for a couple of years though, that's for sure.


I don't know. The official forums just last year were 10 times more active than now. I think a looooooot of people lost interest when they decided to do less heroes per year and focus on new content and then 8 months in, there is no new content.

----------


## Rahul

They're releasing Angela today.  Nick Fury, Black Bolt, and Beast are incoming.  They have done a redesign of the first level,  and are planning to resign each chapter. They also plan to do a change that will affect Qols of more heroes. Theres also going to be some events related to Dr Strange and the Marvel Tv series as per the forums.

Game is far from dead.

----------


## MarvelMaster616

Been playing this game a lot over the summer. It's definitely improved since the last time I played it. Right now though, the challenge for me is getting enough Odin Marks to buy decent Legendary Artifacts while having enough to bless my other artifacts for raids. I can't even make it through the first stage of the AXIS raid without getting kicked. I've only got two characters who can handle themselves in raids. The other two need legendary items that are leveled up and some better artifacts. I thought that this week would start another round of Odin's Bounty, which is good for picking up more Odin Marks. But instead we're getting another Civil War event. That's disappointing, but I understand the timing since the Blu-Ray for the movie is coming out. I just hope that the game makes a few tweaks down the line to make it easier to stock up on Odin Marks or bless artifacts easier.

----------


## lalalei2001

I want to play this game, but apparently Windows XP support ended despite the website saying otherwise.  :Frown:

----------


## Havok83

Massive changes incoming. The devs highlighted a complete overhaul to the power system and all 59 characters will be updated at once.

https://marvelheroes.com/news/news-a...ms-update-ever

I have about 3300 splinters I think. Thats roughly enough to get 8 characters. Cant decide on who to next but Im leaning towards a FF member like Invisible Woman or Human Torch. There's still Emma and Magneto on the X-men's side that Id like to try




> I want to play this game, but apparently Windows XP support ended despite the website saying otherwise.


why the heck are you still using Windows XP?

----------


## Pandarifically Delusional

Ok, I am hella late to the party but I just got back into the game 2 weekends ago, as I finally have a decent desktop for gaming (after just about 6 years of wait!). Man, the game has changed quite a bit, and the changes are very positive! Sure, there's some mildly glitchy moments that crop up during patrol battles, but other than that, the graphics are TIGHT! Of course, the first character I had to unlock was X-23 and then had to deck her out in her Wolverine togs! I am variate between working on her and then going back to Rocket Raccoon. I am still trying to get the whole "build" thing down, but slowly getting it (I think).

----------


## Havok83

Oh IDA. The fans has changed but got the worst. I really dislike the BUE

----------


## Havok83

Marvel Heroes Omega, teh ps4 NAD xb1 PORT HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED

http://www.ign.com/videos/2017/04/05...nounce-trailer





The X-men  :Big Grin:

----------


## Captain M

Shocking.... not.

I guess Wasp and Ms. Marvel are gonna be playable soon.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Marvel Heroes Omega, teh ps4 NAD xb1 PORT HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED
> 
> http://www.ign.com/videos/2017/04/05...nounce-trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The X-men


This is really great news, :-) especially while waiting for mvci to be released.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Huge surprise, the FF aren't on the poster. (Though I gather they are in the game?) I've been also hearing rumours that FF content is being gradually removed from the PC version though, but then they mentioned Doom as one of the core threats as in the PC version...

But nice news! I might actually get to try this out and see what all the fuss is about. I gather there's about 60+ characters to play as now (not including the enhanced costumes)? Kitty Pryde is likely to be on my hit list, and I hope they can sneak Spinneret and Spiderling into the game at some point, given we have Spider Gwen there.

----------


## Captain M

> Huge surprise, the FF aren't on the poster. (Though I gather they are in the game?) I've been also hearing rumours that FF content is being gradually removed from the PC version though, but then they mentioned Doom as one of the core threats as in the PC version...
> 
> But nice news! I might actually get to try this out and see what all the fuss is about. I gather there's about 60+ characters to play as now (not including the enhanced costumes)? Kitty Pryde is likely to be on my hit list, and I hope they can sneak Spinneret and Spiderling into the game at some point, given we have Spider Gwen there.


FF are among the characters who are not gonna be in launch. And I suspect they won't be added later on unlike the rest.

Yes they removed the NPC versions of Sue and Reed without any explanation and they still aren't talking about it. Probably can't.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> FF are among the characters who are not gonna be in launch. And I suspect they won't be added later on unlike the rest.
> 
> Yes they removed the NPC versions of Sue and Reed without any explanation and they still aren't talking about it. Probably can't.


Ugh. I think that's crazy they have to do crap like that just to satisfy Ike having a massive fit. I mean if Doom is in the game - which given I gather he's the main villain in the story he kind of HAS to be - why the hell can't the Fantastic Four be? This might make me unwilling to pick this up if Marvel continues to be this petty two years on, especially if they can still include loads of X-Men.

----------


## Havok83

> Ugh. I think that's crazy they have to do crap like that just to satisfy Ike having a massive fit. I mean if Doom is in the game - which given I gather he's the main villain in the story he kind of HAS to be - why the hell can't the Fantastic Four be? This might make me unwilling to pick this up if Marvel continues to be this petty two years on, especially if they can still include loads of X-Men.


You answered your own question. Removing Doom would require a rework of the entire story mode. They've already been doing that in terms of layout and mission structure but the overall story has remained intact. There's also game content (terminals, legendary quests, daily missions) associated with him. The FF never factored into the story so they are all easily removable




> Huge surprise, the FF aren't on the poster. (Though I gather they are in the game?) I've been also hearing rumours that FF content is being gradually removed from the PC version though, but then they mentioned Doom as one of the core threats as in the PC version...
> 
> But nice news! I might actually get to try this out and see what all the fuss is about. I gather there's about 60+ characters to play as now (not including the enhanced costumes)? Kitty Pryde is likely to be on my hit list, and I hope they can sneak Spinneret and Spiderling into the game at some point, given we have Spider Gwen there.


60 on PC. Consoles will launch with 38

----------


## Montressor

This looks interesting. At first I was turned off by the lack of character individuality, but the game looks gun. DC Universe Online was great for the relatively brief time I played it, and MH looks like a completely different flavor but still has the things I like (gear gear gear).

I've raised a Barb, Wiz, and Witch Doctor to minor godhood in Reaper of Souls, this could be by next thing.

----------


## Havok83

> This looks interesting. At first I was turned off by the lack of character individuality, but the game looks gun. DC Universe Online was great for the relatively brief time I played it, and MH looks like a completely different flavor but still has the things I like (gear gear gear).
> 
> I've raised a Barb, Wiz, and Witch Doctor to minor godhood in Reaper of Souls, this could be by next thing.


theres ton of character individuality. Im not sure what you mean

Oh yea, this is definitely different than DCUO. I think its better as I tried but could never get into that whereas this had me hooked

----------


## Starleafgirl

> This looks interesting. At first I was turned off by the lack of character individuality, but the game looks gun. DC Universe Online was great for the relatively brief time I played it, and MH looks like a completely different flavor but still has the things I like (gear gear gear).
> 
> I've raised a Barb, Wiz, and Witch Doctor to minor godhood in Reaper of Souls, this could be by next thing.


You should definitely give it a try, particularly since it's free-to-play.

----------


## Thiamma

I'm hooked to this game since a year, and I'm having a ton of fun levelling up my favorite heroes! 
I wonder if there's any interesting end game, though? Not really looked into it yet

Imo, Marvel Heroes Omega was not a surprising news, it was hinted repeatedly. I don't have a PS4 or X-Box One, so I guess I'm sticking to the PC version x)
I hope their new focus on the consoles will not imply a neglect of the PC port... Wait and see about that!

----------


## Havok83

> I'm hooked to this game since a year, and I'm having a ton of fun levelling up my favorite heroes! 
> I wonder if there's any interesting end game, though? Not really looked into it yet
> 
> Imo, Marvel Heroes Omega was not a surprising news, it was hinted repeatedly. I don't have a PS4 or X-Box One, so I guess I'm sticking to the PC version x)
> I hope their new focus on the consoles will not imply a neglect of the PC port... Wait and see about that!


there is no PC port...PC is the original!

I think the end game is fun. There's alot to grind and loot to find and events and modes that are only accessible and/or manageable at a well geared level 60 hero

----------


## Nyssane

> Shocking.... not.
> 
> I guess Wasp and Ms. Marvel are gonna be playable soon.


Playable Wasp? Sign me up!

----------


## Havok83

> Shocking.... not.
> 
> I guess Wasp and Ms. Marvel are gonna be playable soon.





> Playable Wasp? Sign me up!


Dont count on it. Both characters are in the game as teamups, hence why they are on the poster

----------


## Captain M

> Dont count on it. Both characters are in the game as teamups, hence why they are on the poster


But the team-ups aren't in the console version

----------


## Thiamma

> there is no PC port...PC is the original!
> 
> I think the end game is fun. There's alot to grind and loot to find and events and modes that are only accessible and/or manageable at a well geared level 60 hero


Argh, sorry, wrong term! I was thinking of the "PC version"!

I think my X-23 and Nova have decent gear, I should try some of these modes someday x)

----------


## Havok83

> But the team-ups aren't in the console version


Thats not true. They wont be available when the thing opens up its beta but there are plans for them to be added later

----------


## Phoenixx9

Is the Wasp shrunken in the game?  Can she summon a swarm of insects to aid her?  Does she have Wasp's stings?

----------


## Havok83

> Is the Wasp shrunken in the game?  Can she summon a swarm of insects to aid her?  Does she have Wasp's stings?


yeah she's small

----------


## Phoenixx9

Wow, that is great!

Thanks, Havok83.

----------


## Captain M

> Thats not true. They wont be available when the thing opens up its beta but there are plans for them to be added later


You should know that when Gaz says something like that it means they aren't working on it right now and it's not coming anytime soon.

I would bet money that playable Wasp and Ms. Marvel will be in the console version before their team-up. Way before.

Infact pretty sure they are the next 2 heroes unless they squeeze a Guardian. Of course I'm not counting the PC heroes that'll get added to console. That said, I don't expect them that soon. Maybe by the end of the summer

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> But the team-ups aren't in the console version


Is this confirmed?

----------


## Havok83

> Is this confirmed?


No. As per my previous post; they arent in the beta. They are coming later




> You should know that when Gaz says something like that it means they aren't working on it right now and it's not coming anytime soon.
> 
> I would bet money that playable Wasp and Ms. Marvel will be in the console version before their team-up. Way before.
> 
> Infact pretty sure they are the next 2 heroes unless they squeeze a Guardian. Of course I'm not counting the PC heroes that'll get added to console. That said, I don't expect them that soon. Maybe by the end of the summer


But you still dont know that they will be playable right? They may very well end up playable in the future but we DO know that htey are team ups so their inclusion on the poster doesnt mean anything. Captain America (Sam Wilson) was on the old one and he was and still is just a team up for example

----------


## Captain M

> No. As per my previous post; they arent in the beta. They are coming later
> 
> 
> But you still dont know that they will be playable right? They may very well end up playable in the future but we DO know that htey are team ups so their inclusion on the poster doesnt mean anything. Captain America (Sam Wilson) was on the old one and he was and still is just a team up for example


I'm of course not certain of anything, none of us can be. Not you, not me.

However why would they advertise those 2 if they are not gonna be even in the game for like a year? Because let's be clear, team-ups aren't going to be in the game for some time.

So no, we literally DO know that they are not team-ups because team-ups won't be a thing in the consoles for some time.

FalconCap was never going to be playable. Wasp and Ms. Marvel will be regardless of what this poster means, so that compassion really doesn't make much sense. Besides, he was heavily pushed during that time while there is really no reason to put Wasp on the poster other than showing she'll be in the game soon. And since team-ups won't be in the game soon at all, only explanation I can come up with is that her and Kamala will be playable soon.

----------


## Captain M

Team-ups aren't only not in beta. They aren't in the launch either. They won't be in the consoles for quite some time.

----------


## Captain M

Update on the team-up situation. They are not even talking about how long it will take after launch to have them in consoles. I'm guessing we're possibly not gonna get the team-ups at all

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

That's unfortunate I wanted Jubilee, Havok, Domino, & Angel etc

----------


## Havok83

> I'm of course not certain of anything, none of us can be. Not you, not me.
> 
> However why would they advertise those 2 if they are not gonna be even in the game for like a year? Because let's be clear, team-ups aren't going to be in the game for some time.
> 
> So no, we literally DO know that they are not team-ups because team-ups won't be a thing in the consoles for some time.
> 
> FalconCap was never going to be playable. Wasp and Ms. Marvel will be regardless of what this poster means, so that compassion really doesn't make much sense. Besides, he was heavily pushed during that time while there is really no reason to put Wasp on the poster other than showing she'll be in the game soon. And since team-ups won't be in the game soon at all, only explanation I can come up with is that her and Kamala will be playable soon.


But you keep ascertaining that they will be playable, which has not been confirmed or even stated anyway. Just an image on a poster that has you proclaiming it as fact. May or may not happen but as of now, its nothing more than speculation,

We now know that FalconCap wasnt going to be playable but when he was added to the poster, many people had the same thoughts that you are having now. 




> Update on the team-up situation. They are not even talking about how long it will take after launch to have them in consoles. I'm guessing we're possibly not gonna get the team-ups at all


they've learned from past mistakes not to give a timeline. They've been painfully slow with releases and updates this past year and got alot of heat when they couldnt meet release windows

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

My only concern is Marvel won't renew the license in 2019.

Always thought this would get ported to 360/PS3 last generation been a looooong wait

Finally getting this on ps4 I hope to play this until 2020's after transferring data to Ps5. I hope!

----------


## Captain M

> But you keep ascertaining that they will be playable, which has not been confirmed or even stated anyway. Just an image on a poster that has you proclaiming it as fact. May or may not happen but as of now, its nothing more than speculation,
> 
> We now know that FalconCap wasnt going to be playable but when he was added to the poster, many people had the same thoughts that you are having now.


Yeah it's just my speculation, sorry if I made it sound like I was stating it as a fact, not my intention. I totally believe that means the 2 will be playable soon but I also definitely understand that it's only a possiblity and respect your prediction

About FalconCap though, many people suck at predicting heroes, I never once thought he was added there for anything more than to push him like he was pushed everywhere else :P

----------


## Captain M

> My only concern is Marvel won't renew the license in 2019.
> 
> Always thought this would get ported to 360/PS3 last generation been a looooong wait
> 
> Finally getting this on ps4 I hope to play this until 2020's after transferring data to Ps5. I hope!



No worries there the fact that we're getting a console version without fantastic four means this will last more than 2 years.

----------


## Captain M

> they've learned from past mistakes not to give a timeline. They've been painfully slow with releases and updates this past year and got alot of heat when they couldnt meet release windows


yeah but its not like they are releasing any content. they completely scrapped their more than half-way developed game modes like tower defense lol. they scrapped multiple raids including thanos.

they can't possibly miss a release windows if they are not releasing anything, is what I'm saying.

----------


## Sardorim

Surprising to see the X Men in Omega considering that the F4 were cut.

----------


## Starter Set

No F4 on the ps4 version? Lol, have to be the characters i played the most (with spidey) on PC.

----------


## Havok83

> Yeah it's just my speculation, sorry if I made it sound like I was stating it as a fact, not my intention. I totally believe that means the 2 will be playable soon but I also definitely understand that it's only a possiblity and respect your prediction
> 
> About FalconCap though, many people suck at predicting heroes, I never once thought he was added there for anything more than to push him like he was pushed everywhere else :P


Well Gaz released their PC plans for the next year and only 2 characters will be added, Carnage and Odinson, not Wasp or Ms. Marvel

https://forums.marvelheroes.com/disc...in-2017#latest

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Well Gaz released their PC plans for the next year and only 2 characters will be added, Carnage and Odinson, not Wasp or Ms. Marvel
> 
> https://forums.marvelheroes.com/disc...in-2017#latest


Ugh, that sucks.

With a game this large, it only makes sense to release fewer new playable characters, but a villain and an alternate version of Thor?

Meh, Gaz.

So much meh.

----------


## The Negative Zone

Started playing this again. Love it. Are there any CBR members who want to play together? Or is there some sort of supergroup with CBR members I could join?

----------


## Havok83

Spider-Woman apparently got leaked as the secret hero before Odinson

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

Is Spider-Woman going to be in the PS4 version? I really wanna play as her.

----------


## Havok83

> Is Spider-Woman going to be in the PS4 version? I really wanna play as her.


Since they are moving towards more parity between the versions, Im sure she will be. Their banking on the consoles as their main money maker going forward so they arent going to go through the work of creating new characters and have them isolated to PC. Anyways devs confirmed her earlier

We also got confirmation that we will get Horsemen costumes for Psylocke, Magik, Jean and Storm

----------


## Starleafgirl

> Spider-Woman apparently got leaked as the secret hero before Odinson


*groan*

Because we needed another Spider-Woman? We've already got the team-up... XD

How about the dozens of deserving characters who haven't been represented in the game at all??

Admittedly, it's harder to come up with actual gameplay for them than to just say "he/she would look cool in this game!" but still.




> Since they are moving towards more parity between the versions, Im sure she will be. Their banking on the consoles as their main money maker going forward so they arent going to go through the work of creating new characters and have them isolated to PC. Anyways devs confirmed her earlier
> 
> *We also got confirmation that we will get Horsemen costumes for Psylocke, Magik, Jean and Storm*


!!!!!! *gasp* !!!!!!

I take back (almost) everything bad I just said about how Gaz makes their decisions for what goes into the game next!!

Lol.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

I just want the Blue & Yellow costume for Magik on PS4.  She wears it when she's summoned by Colossus.

----------


## Havok83

> *groan*
> 
> Because we needed another Spider-Woman? We've already got the team-up... XD
> 
> How about the dozens of deserving characters who haven't been represented in the game at all??
> 
> Admittedly, it's harder to come up with actual gameplay for them than to just say "he/she would look cool in this game!" but still.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Spider-Woman needed to be added. She's been one of the biggest missed as far as character not added yet. A team up is not the same thing as playable so I dont think that really suffices

----------


## Captain M

Spider-Woman's announcement made me hyped again for the game. Ive been nejoying the PS4 version a lot.

----------


## Captain M

> Yes Spider-Woman needed to be added. She's been one of the biggest missed as far as character not added yet. A team up is not the same thing as playable so I dont think that really suffices


Totally agreed. Spider-Woman has nothing to do with Spider-Man and is one of the only characters thats been requested for ages. (Others being Wasp and Angel) She should have  been in the game before some others who are playable right now. She is a great addition and I cna not wait for her.

----------


## JeanGreyForever

It's about time Spider-Woman has been added. I'm honestly shocked it's taken her this long. Hope to see Angel, Wasp, and Ms. Marvel join soon too.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Spider-Woman's announcement made me hyped again for the game. Ive been nejoying the PS4 version a lot.


Jessica's finally being added?

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Jessica's finally being added?


Yea supposedly on console and PC at the same time.

----------


## Stars & Stripes

Apparently, Black Bolt (in a costume inspired by the Inhumans show) will join the playable roster soon.

Also, the console version is crazy fun.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Loving the Marvel Heroes "Age of Apocalypse" trailer

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

What is the point of prestiging your characters? I just prestige my Black Cat and it took her back to level 1. Do you get anything out of it besides the prestige mark beside your user name?

----------


## Havok83

> What is the point of prestiging your characters? I just prestige my Black Cat and it took her back to level 1. Do you get anything out of it besides the prestige mark beside your user name?


On PC, you get a free default costume. 3 of those and you can blend them for a free random costume. Prestiging gives you access to certain pets which can only be used at certain prestige levels. Finally, people like leveling and that gives you a reason to do it multiple times

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Anything worth talking about?

----------


## Captain M

> Anything worth talking about?


Te ceo is a disgusting person who has creeped on young girls and has public records about.

Gaz has been silent for over a week. They aren't talking in either forum or social media accounts. They keep missing deadlines, they didn't even release the ragnarok update on the consoles. Nothing with halloween. Lead mod just left. Community manager rumored to be gone. (The new one I mean, the one that joined a couple months ago and the ceo joked about firing him). Number of players are super low, pc has about 500 left

It's going down

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Do they report a list of the most used characters in the game?

----------


## Havok83

> Do they report a list of the most used characters in the game?


there used to be. I recall it being Magik but that was some time ago

----------


## Master Planner

> Te ceo is a disgusting person who has creeped on young girls and has public records about.
> 
> Gaz has been silent for over a week. They aren't talking in either forum or social media accounts. They keep missing deadlines, they didn't even release the ragnarok update on the consoles. Nothing with halloween. Lead mod just left. Community manager rumored to be gone. (The new one I mean, the one that joined a couple months ago and the ceo joked about firing him). Number of players are super low, pc has about 500 left
> 
> It's going down


I don't think that this game would survive this year.Unfortunately,because it was such a great game,but the removal of the F4,the console port as a fast cash grab and the late scandal about current CEO and some recent departures,makes the future quite difficult for the game and the company.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> there used to be. I recall it being Magik but that was some time ago


I hope they would tell us.

----------


## Captain M

> I hope they would tell us.


The game is shutting down soon and that's what you're curious about :P

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> The game is shutting down soon and that's what you're curious about :P


Why is it shutting down? isnt it doing well? Or they're stopping it to give room for a new game?

----------


## Captain M

> Why is it shutting down? isnt it doing well? Or they're stopping it to give room for a new game?


It's still at the speculation phase but it's pretty obvious at this point. Read my post on the last page.

There is a complete silence going on and the CEO's disgusting past is now public knowledge so they are probably related.

They stopped releasing any updates in all platforms and 2 people already left Gazillion just in the last few days.

There is no way this game is surviving this year. There's about 500 people on average playing the game at any moment. Console isn't doing well either, they stopped updating there as well. They didnt release the thor ragnarok update. 


Servers on pc have regularly been going down for the past couple of weeks. And for a month or so thye had long maintanence each week with no updates. Now they stopped that too. The company went completely silent.

The CEO and some other higher power people in the comoanyare treating their employees, especially female ones, shitty.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> It's still at the speculation phase but it's pretty obvious at this point. Read my post on the last page.
> 
> There is a complete silence going on and the CEO's disgusting past is now public knowledge so they are probably related.
> 
> They stopped releasing any updates in all platforms and 2 people already left Gazillion just in the last few days.
> 
> There is no way this game is surviving this year. There's about 500 people on average playing the game at any moment. Console isn't doing well either, they stopped updating there as well. They didnt release the thor ragnarok update. 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Thanks for the info

----------


## Havok83

Things arent looking good

https://www.reddit.com/r/marvelheroe...o_the/dp7ytm9/

----------


## Captain M

Here’s an interesting read by an avid forum goer and gamer of MH:

Meat_Axe said:

“Don’t look for the board to help or the CEO to get ousted. I’m one of the ones who’ve done some digging around (got to put my CJ degrees and high-speed internet to use somehow) and asked questions, you want some dirt? Here you go: Dohrmann rep’d one of the investment partners prior to getting appointed CEO. Brevik left, in part because the Board wanted him to work with Dohrmann, who we now know has a very questionable history w/employees (among other things). Brevik refused, so he was shown the door/allowed to resign/etc. Dohrmann’s aka Von Dorman aka Dechow (aliases so far per legal records) situation came to light via a blog from years ago. A search of some available public records give some of that story credibility – like a CJ court record from ’99, his divorce decree and a paternity civil issue (w/another woman who may or may not be the same as the writer of the blog). Wanna know where your online purchases are going players? A rough estimate shows he has legal obligations every month of nearly $4K.

Then you add in the Donais comments. On top of that per insiders, Dohrmann’s not alone. CMO Ivan Sulic was fired by Brevik for similar behavior, when Dohrmann took over he brought Sulic back. Ira Goeddel was a tech artist let go after several complaints of harassment; Mike Robinson of the CS team is a stalker who likes to follow women to their vehicles. There are others. COO Jeff Lind has apparently turned a blind eye to everything and done absolutely nothing which only serves to feed the predatory culture embraced by the CEO and others of his ilk.

Like in other industries, as Donais alluded to, people are afraid to talk because of being blackballed and never being able to work again. If this little company has such an “open secret” about their personnel, think of what some of the big ones could be hiding among their staff that we don’t know about. The rank and file employees deserve better.

After doing some searching on Dohrmann, I’m led to believe that a lot of his activity is borderline criminal at least and he may very well be a serial assaulter in the making (if not already). It should be known that Gazillion isn’t the only board he sits on as well.

I feel for the employees, but I’m not spending money on a company who has a CEO that has a thing for stalking teenage girls and doing who knows what else.

Peace!”

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

If the console version shuts down, are they going to refund the purchases on it? It hasn't even been open for a year.

----------


## Havok83

At this point, Gazillion has earned themselves the worst developer of 2017. This is pure incompetence and I cant fathom how they have allowed this to happen. How disrepsectful and a big F U to their userbase that has stood by and supported them throughout all the crap




> If the console version shuts down, are they going to refund the purchases on it? It hasn't even been open for a year.


PSN doesnt issue refunds. They have user agreements to protect them. IF enough people complain and theres threats of suing, that might force something, but I wouldnt expect it

----------


## RLAAMJR.

so which is the better game: Marvel Heroes or Marvel Future Fight?

----------


## Master Planner

> so which is the better game: Marvel Heroes or Marvel Future Fight?


Marvel Heroes,but its fate is uncertain now.

----------


## Turlast

https://kotaku.com/disney-shuts-down...ium=Socialflow

It's official.

----------


## Captain M

Good riddance. Disney finally did something. It's been fun.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

> Good riddance. Disney finally did something. It's been fun.


Yeah, they really screwed the pooch with the BUE. I stopped playing for good after that mess. I miss my old Widow...  :Frown:

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> https://kotaku.com/disney-shuts-down...ium=Socialflow
> 
> It's official.


Well this sucks. Guess I'm out the money I shelled out for the PS4 version.

----------


## Digifiend

https://www.reddit.com/r/MAA/comment...again/dpvscyj/



> this is probably the current CEO's fault (David Von Dohrmann, google him and you'll know why), since his sexual allegation issues started surfacing. Disney probably wanted to sever ties quickly due to Weinsten's case:
> "Hey Marvel, Hey Disney - You Should Look Into the CEO of Gazillion" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moQj3JiGI5U
> https://forums.marvelheroesomega.com...from-gazillion
> Ex-employee's game dev lead post about him (check a bit below) https://www.reddit.com/user/Doomsaw-Gazillion
> Ex-employee's reviews about Gazillion: https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Ga...Status=UNKNOWN


So yeah, enjoy reading all that. Gazillion are doomed.

(And yes, that's the _Avengers Alliance_ Reddit I got that from)

----------


## Havok83

> https://www.reddit.com/r/MAA/comment...again/dpvscyj/
> So yeah, enjoy reading all that. Gazillion are doomed.
> 
> (And yes, that's the _Avengers Alliance_ Reddit I got that from)


most of the key people left the company over the past month and thats after 3 rounds of layoffs this past year

----------


## Master Planner

> Good riddance. Disney finally did something. It's been fun.



Gaz has a big part of blame,but Disney/Marvel isn't that innocent and still has an important part in that game's failure.

It's sad that they won't allow another developer to continue the game.The art of some characters and the powersets are some of the best i saw in a marvel game.It's sad to see it die.Such potentials wasted.

----------


## Havok83

> Gaz has a big part of blame,but Disney/Marvel isn't that innocent and still has an important part in that game's failure.
> 
> It's sad that they won't allow another developer to continue the game.The art of some characters and the powersets are some of the best i saw in a marvel game.It's sad to see it die.Such potentials wasted.


they cant allow another developer to continue the game. Disney doesnt own the game; they own the license

----------


## Master Planner

> they cant allow another developer to continue the game. Disney doesnt own the game; they own the license



I know.It's sad.It was the last game that represented the full extend of Marvel Universe.Now,every new game will be about MCU poster boys.Also,Disney has a bad record of keeping a long term marvel mmo.Avengers Alliance in fb(all 3 games based on it) and MH were killed,despite their potentials.

----------


## Digifiend

In Alliance's case, both of it's sequels (Tactics and Alliance 2) bombed, so they closed the Playdom studio, a decision which therefore killed the original game. :Mad:

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Anyone plan to be on when they shut the servers down?

----------


## Havok83

Playing on PS4 and here are some observations

1. Man is it painfully obvious to level up. This is coming from a PC player with max synergies with the roster, Cyclop's 10% bonus, server side XP, and of course a wider variety of boosts. It takes so long to get to level 60 on PS4 whereas it can take me about 20 minutes on PC. Thats been quite an adjustment

2. Speaking of slow, the story mode is taking a long time to get through. I still cant fathom why they changed it. This is my first itme playing through the revamped one and its boring. The changes they made to movement make it an even bigger slog.

3. The loot  box is such a ripoff and seems worse than the cards. I bought the 5X bundles and rarely getting costumes from them

4. Speaking of ripoffs, I cant beleive they have character specific boosts on console version! Experience packs are usable to everyone on PC, but they are linked to certain characters, thus taking up space if you dont own them, which push you to buy more storage

5. I havent done the Apocalypse event yet, but sigh, this update never came to PC and was a glimpse of the direction the game was going in. The costumes with exclusive power was a nice touch and could have added additional fun to the existing characters

6. Im playing on PS4 to get the trophies but at times almost quit bc I found it to be boring. The requirements seem simple enough and its all stuff Ive done on PC anyway. I'll stick with it for now bc at least I can grind while watching online videos on my laptop

Likely not forseeable but it would be neat if someone were able to mod this to have an offline version or private servers. It was good for mindless fun and I could see myself playing every now and then especially since most content is now available without the pay wall

----------


## Sardorim

As I was there when Avengers Alliance 1 and 2 died and now Marvel Heroes?

I just can't trust they won't cut off the other Mobile Marvel games as well with no notice til it's happening. So I think that I'll stick to single player Marvel games, sorry remaining marvel games on stuff like mobile. 

Fate/Grand Order, Fire Emblem: Heroes and Dokkan Battle can settle my mobile itch at work and seem very safe from cancellstion for years to come.

----------


## ZedZed

> Anyone plan to be on when they shut the servers down?


I was planning on it, but the more I read about the whole situation, the more I feel like I'm walking away now and calling it done - this after being an almost daily player since beta.

Whether the speculation and rumors are true or not isn't for me to say, but the telling sign that no one is coming out and trying to quell those rumors is damning enough to me. I can not, in good conscience, show any kind of support for that kind of alleged misconduct.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> Anyone plan to be on when they shut the servers down?


Is that going to be possible? I thought after 2017 we won’t be able to get on anymore.

----------


## Havok83

> Is that going to be possible? I thought after 2017 we won’t be able to get on anymore.


you wont be able to be on after it shuts down but you can be on when it goes down

----------


## Captain M

Game is shutting down early, on friday. Gaz is dead, all devs got laid off.

Next 3 heroes were going to be Thanos, Gamora and Wasp.

----------


## Havok83

> Game is shutting down early, on friday. Gaz is dead, all devs got laid off.
> 
> Next 3 heroes were going to be Thanos, Gamora and Wasp.


thats beyond f--ked up that they would do this on a holiday weekend when people wont get a chance to play

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

Supposedly, Microsoft is going to automatically issue refunds to X-Box players. I guess I’ll remember that when the next gen comes around.

----------


## Digifiend

> thats beyond f--ked up that they would do this on a holiday weekend when people wont get a chance to play


And when employees can't get back to the office to collect their belongings, because they've gone to another state to visit family...

----------


## Digifiend

Disconnections appear to have started, but other people report still being able to login.
https://www.reddit.com/r/marvelheroe...fficialy_dead/

----------


## Captain M

> Disconnections appear to have started, but other people report still being able to login.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/marvelheroe...fficialy_dead/


Nah servers are still up.

The game was supposed to get shut down on Friday but the 2 guys left at the office didn't close the servers. It might be done today or it might just stay up until it gets shut down because there is no one paying for the servers.

----------


## Digifiend

As of six hours ago, not any more. Forums are gone too.

----------


## Captain M

> As of six hours ago, not any more. *Forums are gone too.*


Good, that place became a shitshow

----------


## Master Planner

> Good, that place became a shitshow



I loved how with no moderators,the forum ended like a copy site of Rotten.It was like a social experinment.

----------


## Havok83

I managed to get the platinum in before it went down

----------


## Vic Vega

I wonder if console gamers should file with small claims court to get their money back from Sony?

Microsoft has done the right thing and has given refunds but Sony isn't following suit.

Its a shame this isn't being made a bigger deal of by the Gamer Community, because frankly at least all the people who are mad about Battlefront still have a game to play.

Sony players didn't even get 6 months of gameplay out of those 60 dollar Xmen and Avengers founder packs.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> I wonder if console gamers should file with small claims court to get their money back from Sony?
> 
> Microsoft has done the right thing and has given refunds but Sony isn't following suit.
> 
> Its a shame this isn't being made a bigger deal of by the Gamer Community, because frankly at least all the people who are mad about Battlefront still have a game to play.
> 
> Sony players didn't even get 6 months of gameplay out of those 60 dollar Xmen and Avengers founder packs.


I put in a claim with the FTC. I know what they did is outlined in the terms and conditions, but it’s still bad business.

----------


## Havok83

> I wonder if console gamers should file with small claims court to get their money back from Sony?
> 
> Microsoft has done the right thing and has given refunds but Sony isn't following suit.
> 
> Its a shame this isn't being made a bigger deal of by the Gamer Community, because frankly at least all the people who are mad about Battlefront still have a game to play.
> 
> Sony players didn't even get 6 months of gameplay out of those 60 dollar Xmen and Avengers founder packs.


Thats not Sony's fault. Really people should be looking towards Gazilion but considering they are bankrupt, it likely wont do much good. For what its worth, I have heard that Sony was issuing refunds for those that have tried but they certianly are not required to

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I’ve heard Sony UK players are getting refunds, but I don’t know for sure.

Update: I called PlayStation and the representative said that they should be refunding me anything purchased after August 17.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

I don't think I'll ever invest (sink) as much money in another game as I did this one.

----------


## cable guy

> I don't think I'll ever invest (sink) as much money in another game as I did this one.


I know what you're saying, but I really loved this game. I spent hundreds of dollars and close to 2000 hours of my time. I don't regret it one bit. I know I'm ticked off with Gaz beyond belief. They turned what could have been something special, into an unbelievable mess on every level possible. 

I really do miss this game to be honest.

----------


## SuperiorIronman

The game turned into a mess. Not because of mechanics (though constantly changing things didn't help towards the end), but because of a lack of real content. Selling us Ultron, Carnage, or unworthy Thor is all fine and good, but if you don't have enough content to play then you lose people because they've gone through it a dozen times already. What's more is that you could actually get through the entire game and achieve max level (60) on a hero within less than an hour. The story updates came too late and for what they offered did not build off that interest. We didn't build off of the Skrulls, or Thanos, or why Doctor Doom wanted the cosmic cube in the first place. The game devolved into movie promotions one after the other. 

While Civil War was a step in the right direction, it was not the answer. It was still a movie promotion and the game's story did not move forward. It was as much a story as Kaicellius using a one off item from Doctor Strange to do bad guy stuff. 
But no one plays raids! 
The problem with raids was that nobody wanted to play them because they are not approachable. Surtur was able to be done on easy but Red Onslaught? You had elitism out the wazoo because in order to get through the first two Stark Sentinels you needed to be geared to the teeth among all your raid team. Meaning that the search for great loot is diminished if you already need it as a ticket to enter, and if you aren't doing much then your not helping and are either dying with the rest of the team, or are kicked because your wasting time.  

I miss this game in all honesty but I wont sugarcoat it becoming a mess towards the end of its life.

----------

